# Mitsuki One-Shot Manga Discussion (April 25)



## Cord (Apr 3, 2016)

> New Naruto Gaiden One-Shot Manga's Full Title, Story Teaser Revealed
> posted on 2016-03-16 08:45 EDT
> 
> This year's 16th issue of Shueisha's Shonen Jump magazine is announcing on Saturday the full title of Masashi Kishimoto's new Naruto Gaiden one-shot manga.
> ...



Source: 

_______________

Want to share announcements, scans, spoilers or translations pertaining to the upcoming Mitsuki one-shot and Boruto manga? Go to .

Want to discuss Boruto manga that is coming out on May 9th? Go to .

Want an in-depth discussion of the new Naruto generation characters including their history and influence? Go to .


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 3, 2016)

Great; I want to learn more about Mitsuki. Hopefully we'll find out who his other parent is.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 3, 2016)

Orochimaru for best mom.

I'm telling you, they didn't push Orochimaru possibly being a women in Gaiden for no reason. 



Young Lord Minato said:


> Great; I want to learn more about Mitsuki. Hopefully we'll find out who his other parent is.



It's Toneri.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 4, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> I'm telling you, they didn't push Orochimaru possibly being a women in Gaiden for no reason.



To be fair, Kishi also pushed possibility that Karin could be Sarada's mother. But that wasn't the case. Sometimes, it seems he just likes to troll, or just have fun. So people not knowing Oro's gender may just be a joke. But, it is possible he may be in a woman's body now. You never know with Kishi. So I won't assume anything. 50/50.


----------



## Indra (Apr 4, 2016)

I never thought Oro was a woman in the Gaiden. I was just surprised that he looked ... young and ugly. 

Minus the ugly part. Definitely not surprised there


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 4, 2016)

I never thought he looked like a woman either. He looked bishi. No more a woman than Minato, and the other bishi fellas lol


----------



## Iruel (Apr 4, 2016)

pretty sure it was just a joke.

Why would Oro give up Zetsus body? Theres a possibility that due to its Hashi cells he wouldn't have to give up it after 3 years like normal bodies; OR he was smart enough to make more Zetsu clones or something.

Plus who would this random bitch that body he took be? 

Pretty obvious Mitsuki was a test tube baby.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 5, 2016)

My money is on a Kimimaro/Orochimaru type of relationship between Mitsuki and Oro.


----------



## Addy (Apr 5, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> It's Toneri.



if true, toneri found a better woman than hinata.


----------



## Cord (Apr 5, 2016)

.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 6, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> My money is on a Kimimaro/Orochimaru type of relationship between Mitsuki and Oro.


As for now Mitsuki seems as an ordinary boy who ordinarily admires his single  parent, unlike Kimi who dedicated his life and death to someone who was dispassionately using him. I very much doubt there will be any similarities, for both Mitsuki`s and Oro`s sake


----------



## Summoner (Apr 6, 2016)

Who exactly is Mitsuki? I don't remember him in the Manga


----------



## Raiden (Apr 6, 2016)

Summoner said:


> Who exactly is Mitsuki? I don't remember him in the Manga


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 6, 2016)

Summoner said:


> Who exactly is Mitsuki? I don't remember him in the Manga



He wasn't in the original 700 chapters that's why. Anyway mitsuki is orochimaru's son and the gaiden will explained his origins in detail.



EDIT: Raiden beat me to it.


----------



## Summoner (Apr 6, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> He wasn't in the original 700 chapters that's why. Anyway mitsuki is orochimaru's son and the gaiden will explained his origins in detail.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Raiden beat me to it.



Thanks. No wonder I haven't heard of him.


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2016)

Summoner said:


> Thanks. No wonder I haven't heard of him.



actually, he was in chapter 700.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 7, 2016)

Addy said:


> actually, he was in chapter 700.



That's ch. 700+1



heartsutra said:


> My money is on a Kimimaro/Orochimaru type of relationship between Mitsuki and Oro.



You mean the 'You better be useful to me and become my next vessel' type of relationship?

Or you mean Oro found the kid somewhere on the road and decided to take him in?


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2016)

Platypus said:


> That's ch. 700+1



but i could swear i saw him in chapter 700


----------



## Platypus (Apr 7, 2016)

Nope


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 7, 2016)

gershwin said:


> As for now Mitsuki seems as an ordinary boy who ordinarily admires his single  parent



You have a point 



Platypus said:


> You mean the 'You better be useful to me and become my next vessel' type of relationship?
> 
> Or you mean Oro found the kid somewhere on the road and decided to take him in?



The latter. Mainly to stray from the test tube baby theory to offer an alternative guess.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd like that as well. Think it opens up a lot more potential for an interesting backstory. Kinda like an improved Kimimaro.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2016)

It will be Intresting to learn about him. Was he a testtube baby or did oro actually gave birth to him which is creepier


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2016)

More excited to see Suigetsu than anyone else here.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 7, 2016)

Gabe said:


> It will be Intresting to learn about him. Was he a testtube baby or did oro actually gave birth to him which is creepier



I feel like he was probably given birth to in a similar fashion to how King Piccolo gave birth to Piccolo.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 7, 2016)

It's good that the chapter is going to be 45P. I don't think 17 pages would have been enough to explain much.
At the same time, I feel the length should have been at least equal to that of 4 chapters (around 68 pages I guess?) and that's the usual
flashback length in the original manga.


----------



## Milady (Apr 7, 2016)

Although it's about Oro and Mitsuki, I want to see the original casts drawn by Kishi one last time......


----------



## fuff (Apr 7, 2016)

its nice to see kishi draw i hhope we get some uchiha here because the new art guy sucks ass


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 8, 2016)

this
And maybe Mistuki son(at least biologically) of this guy.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kurak (Apr 8, 2016)

How many pages?


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2016)

the one shot is gonna be 45pages and a color page


----------



## Jad (Apr 8, 2016)

There is like a bunch of images online of the Mitsuki one shot... Has no one posted them yet?


----------



## Indra (Apr 8, 2016)

Jad said:


> There is like a bunch of images online of the Mitsuki one shot... Has no one posted them yet?


Where?


----------



## Zef (Apr 8, 2016)

Jad said:


> There is like a bunch of images online of the Mitsuki one shot... Has no one posted them yet?



I saw Kiba in one of them.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 8, 2016)

Can someone post these images here?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 8, 2016)

Jad said:


> There is like a bunch of images online of the Mitsuki one shot... Has no one posted them yet?



Any spoiler images are posted here.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 8, 2016)

Zef said:


> I saw Kiba in one of them.



Nice try


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 8, 2016)

Hoping Mitsuki is genetic stock of Tobirama tbh b


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 11, 2016)

Thats an interesting, non kishi looking villain.


----------



## fuff (Apr 11, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Hoping Mitsuki is genetic stock of Tobirama tbh b



that would be something different instead of always using hashiramas cells...i think ppl or kishi forgets that tobirama is a senju too


----------



## Isaiah13000 (Apr 11, 2016)

Orochimaru impregnated a young woman, took her body, and then gave birth to Mitsuki in a lab. Making him both the father and the mother, I'm calling it now.


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2016)

its prob an orphan he helped...and mitsuki feels like oro saved him so hes feels like oro is his parents...i think its gonna be that simple


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 12, 2016)

fuff said:


> its prob an orphan he helped...and mitsuki feels like oro saved him so hes feels like oro is his parents...i think its gonna be that simple



That theory denies the obvious traits that Mitsuki shares with Orochimaru such as eye color and shape and the stretching ability. I'm still betting on an advanced clone project that became more personal to Oro.


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2016)

but what if its someone from oros clan?? i mean hes got to have a clan right?


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 12, 2016)

Good question--that's something that Kishi never explored. All we know about Oro's parents isthat they are dead. He has always gone out picking up youngsters, so maybe...but I have my doubts. This one shot should be interesting!


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 12, 2016)

fuff said:


> but what if its someone from oros clan?? i mean hes got to have a clan right?


Not necessarily; not all of the characters come from a clan or even have any family at all.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 12, 2016)

he's oroshemaru and toneri's lovechild


----------



## Klue (Apr 12, 2016)

Hussain said:


> It's good that the chapter is going to be 45P. I don't think 17 pages would have been enough to explain much.
> At the same time, I feel the length should have been at least equal to that of 4 chapters (around 68 pages I guess?) and that's the usual
> flashback length in the original manga.



45 pages? Rinne is a certainty.


----------



## fuff (Apr 12, 2016)

did realize this but this should be coming out next week or so...that was pretty fast


----------



## Addy (Apr 12, 2016)

VAK said:


> he's oroshemaru and toneri's lovechild



that moment when mitsuki is adopted and toneri is 100% filler 


wonder how the hyuuga fans will defend him now............ if there any left


----------



## Trojan (Apr 12, 2016)

Klue said:


> 45 pages? Rinne is a certainty.



What does that fodder eye have to do with Mitsuki, Oro or anyone for that matter? 

It's time has ended. It was defeated by 12 years old Bolt for God's sake. 
Which is worst that its previous defeat by 16 years old Narudo. 

If this is going to continue, for all we know 8 or even 4 years old Kids might solo it after few years...


----------



## Milady (Apr 12, 2016)

45pp please please don't  waste on useless panels I am desperate for kishi's art and a good one shot story 

Excited for suigetsu


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2016)

Mitsuki has Toneri's DNA I'm certain about it


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 12, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Mitsuki has Toneri's DNA I'm certain about it



But how could he have gotten his DNA from the moon?

Unless Hinata got some "DNA" when she was his emotio less puppet... Hm...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2016)

We should get the one shot soon. Should be Intresting


----------



## Indra (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2016)

i jsut hope we get to see sasuke in this one shot....i dont really care for oro adn mitsuki but at least it will be in kishis art


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> i jsut hope we get to see sasuke in this one shot....i dont really care for oro adn mitsuki but at least it will be in kishis art



nah, sasuke is not in this because he is on his 12 year mission skipping child support 

omg omg omg, orochimaru is fighting?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2016)

Team Heibi is in the manga!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2016)

looking at orochimaru's left hand, he is using a  snake jutsu 


so much hype


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 14, 2016)

Mitsuki just has this mortified "I want to go home" look in every single panel we've seen thus far for this one-shot


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2016)

oro has a man...or maybe women bun while fighting haha


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 14, 2016)

hopefully this guy will steal borutos fanbase.


----------



## Indra (Apr 14, 2016)

fuff said:


> oro has a man...or maybe women bun while fighting haha


Everyone is using swords these days!


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2016)

PikaCheeka said:


> Mitsuki just has this mortified "I want to go home" look in every single panel we've seen thus far for this one-shot



he lives with oro, what did you expect? 

father's lame era. 

you have no idea, burrito


----------



## fuff (Apr 15, 2016)

Addy said:


> father's lame era.
> 
> you have no idea, burrito



i know right??? he doesnt even know about itachi!!!!!!!!!!!! i doubt sarada does either because u cant really be like ya itachis ur uncle hes a good guy but killed his clan because of the village...plus thats giving out confidental info...tho sakura might know via sasuke or naruto....


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2016)

fuff said:


> i know right??? he doesnt even know about itachi!!!!!!!!!!!! i doubt sarada does either because u cant really be like ya itachis ur uncle hes a good guy but killed his clan because of the village...plus thats giving out confidental info...tho sakura might know via sasuke or naruto....



considering itachi didn't want anyone to know, it makes sense.


----------



## Meat (Apr 15, 2016)

fuff said:


> i jsut hope we get to see sasuke in this one shot....i dont really care for oro adn mitsuki but at least it will be in kishis art



Do you want Sasuke to steal the spotlight again?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2016)

One week to go...


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2016)

> A special one-shot with a colour cover *and 45 pages*!!



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Trojan (Apr 15, 2016)

Addy said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh



You just knew this? ._.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2016)

Hussain said:


> You just knew this? ._.



yeah  


orochimaru.............. 45 pages............................ no amount  can say how errect i am right now


----------



## Deana (Apr 15, 2016)

Kishi is actually doing this? From a distance Oro being Mitsuki's father is kind of awesome but the situation being up front and center of a one-shot . . .

Oro should be under a prison or dead for his crimes somewhere but he has his own lab and is still allowed to do weird experiments. This chapter will be one of those weird ones but I'll still happily read.


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2016)

Deana said:


> Kishi is actually doing this? From a distance Oro being Mitsuki's father is kind of awesome but the situation being up front and center of a one-shot . . .
> 
> Oro should be under a prison or dead for his crimes somewhere but he has his own lab and is still allowed to do weird experiments. This chapter will be one of those weird ones but I'll still happily read.



to be fair, same can be said about sasuke and future uchiha. people are way too trustworthy with him and salad


----------



## Deana (Apr 15, 2016)

That is mostly true but Sasuke never reached Orochimaru's level. It's like comparing a crime lord (Oro) to a barely capable pick-pocket (Sasuke).


----------



## Addy (Apr 15, 2016)

Deana said:


> That is mostly true but Sasuke never reached Orochimaru's level. It's like comparing a crime lord (Oro) *to a barely capable pick-pocket *(Sasuke).



dude joined crime lord for a few years, joined a national terrorist group hell bent on taking over the world, stole killer bee for that organization which is basically a nuke, and then decided to kill the world hero, naruto 

didnt even spend a single day in prison


----------



## Trojan (Apr 15, 2016)

Sasuke was worst than Oro to be honest. Oro basically declared a War on Konoha and the Sand by killing their Kages. However, Sasuke declared a war on all 5 nations by attacking all 5 Kages, and trying to kill them later on
as well. 

And since he was the one responsible for getting Hachibi's tail, he is directly a reason to why the Akatsuki were
able to summon the Juubi as well.

But that is not important in Kishi's manga. Kabuto is far worst than both of them, and he lives freely as well. Obito was the worst criminal in history, and yet
they treat him as a hero and so on.


Regarding the one shot tho, I would like to see Oro fighting. He pretty much never got a good fight since his battle with Hiruzen which he was mostly standing
there doing nothing anyway. 

I guess the only "real" fight was with 4 tails Narudo where did actually do some stuff?


----------



## LesExit (Apr 15, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Sasuke was worst than Oro to be honest. Oro basically declared a War on Konoha and the Sand by killing their Kages. However, Sasuke declared a war on all 5 nations by attacking all 5 Kages, and trying to kill them later on
> as well.
> 
> And since he was the one responsible for getting Hachibi's tail, he is directly a reason to why the Akatsuki were
> ...


Orochimaru kidnapped children and experimented on them. To me this is all he needs to be considered one of the scummiest of the scum of all Naruto characters. That is nazi-level shit. Oro sucks. Not necessarily as a character, except for in the latter part of the manga where it was just...why are you even still here dude . Morally though, screw that guy


----------



## Deana (Apr 15, 2016)

Addy said:


> dude joined crime lord for a few years, joined a national terrorist group hell bent on taking over the world, stole killer bee for that organization which is basically a nuke, and then decided to kill the world hero, naruto
> 
> didnt even spend a single day in prison


Yeah . . . what I said still stands. 
1. One of the legendary sanin discovered doing disgusting experiments on people, children included, without their consent which ended with that person's death or being forever altered in some warped way. That trumps Sasuke becoming said crime lord's student because he was training and having the experiments done on himself. I highly doubt Sasuke did experiments on people during this time period. 

2. and 3. Oro joined same national terrorist group and had to be handicap or drunk not to have a done better job at being a member than Sasuke. Sauce was trolled by poor defenseless killer bee who allowed him to take one of his tentacles to fake his death so he could go bust some rhymes. But yeah, Sasuke kidnapping Killer Bee sounds legit. 

4. Oro caused the death of one of the most important people in his life and tried to destroy that person's beloved village while doing so. Sasuke tried and tried but Naruto lived to Talk-no-jutsu another day.

5. Sasuke declared he wanted to kill the gokage but failed by losing his fight to Naruto. Orochimaru brutally took out the Hokage and Kazekage and was set to wreck more stuff but plot sidelined him.

6. Oro's prisons and the poor people locked away in them. One can only hope that all of his hideouts were found. It would be terrible if some of his victims are still imprisoned as he happily does research in his labs.

Sasuke's hilarious evil record can't touch Orochimaru's.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 15, 2016)

Sasuke is not the worst because he failed to kill anyone relevant.


----------



## Addy (Apr 16, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Sasuke is not the worst because he failed to kill anyone relevant.



... good point


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 16, 2016)

LesExit said:


> Orochimaru kidnapped children and experimented on them. To me this is all he needs to be considered one of the scummiest of the scum of all Naruto characters. That is nazi-level shit. Oro sucks. Not necessarily as a character, except for in the latter part of the manga where it was just...why are you even still here dude . Morally though, screw that guy



THIS is song for my ears 

You couldn't be more right!


----------



## fuff (Apr 16, 2016)

ya i still cant get why oro was not punished??? like he didnt learn his lesson or anything?? what kinda hokages are tsunade kakashi and naruto like wtf??? dude was totally fucked up


----------



## Kurak (Apr 16, 2016)

Some say Stalin was worse then Hitler but Allies left him alone...

Oro is under "house arrest". Maybe there's a deal with Oro and Konoha. Something like " We leave you alone but you will help us in research for the good of people, mostly medicine"

Although i think explanation to this will be more like "He was the coolest guy, he's good now" or none at all


----------



## fuff (Apr 16, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Some say Stalin was worse then Hitler but Allies left him alone...
> 
> Oro is under "house arrest". Maybe there's a deal with Oro and Konoha. Something like " We leave you alone but you will help us in research for the good of people, mostly medicine"
> 
> Although i think explanation to this will be more like *"He was the coolest guy, he's good now*" or none at all



hahah that obito line


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Apr 16, 2016)

Konoha village is too soft about dealing with there Criminals, they can roam free an do what ever as long as it outside of the village borders..lol 

if it was the Mist village they would of been killed due to there special Anbu special to dealt with rouge Shinobi.

Orochimaru is here to stay forever, no point of dealing with him at all. if thing go sideway there Sasuke to cut him down an revive him ...<

the mitsuki one-shot dive into some interesting plot an let us see what make Orochimaru Tick...lol..


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 16, 2016)

He wasn't punished just because Kishi didn't want him to and same goes for Kabuto. Oro is worse than Sasuke. I admit Sasuke was a terrible crimminal. Many excuses he tried to kill the Gokages and it's true but not during the Gokage summit arc but during the War arc but the question is: do the Gokage ever know Sasuke wanted to kill them or make a revolution? No, the ones who knew were Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi and they wouldn't say a word about that because they knew it'd be worse for Sasuke. Sasuke had merits by helping in the War arc by beating Obito and sealing off Kaguya and undoing the Infinite Tsukuyomi and he helped out to get rid of Edo Tensei as well so I think it's alright if he wasn't sentenced to death or life imprisonment (They wouln't have been capable to kill him or keep him in prision, tho lol.)


Oro is scum, he experimented with thousands of children and killed them all and even attacked Konoha and killed the Kazekage and Hokage so he couldn't be forgiven at all, he didn't even do merits unlike Sasuke and the fact he was allowed to keep around alive it was because Kishi didn't want Oro to be punished, that's obvious.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Apr 16, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> He wasn't punished just because Kishi didn't want him to and same goes for Kabuto. Oro is worse than Sasuke. I admit Sasuke was a terrible crimminal. Many excuses he tried to kill the Gokages and it's true but not during the Gokage summit arc but during the War arc but the question is: do the Gokage ever know Sasuke wanted to kill them or make a revolution? No, the ones who knew were Naruto, Sakura and Kakashi and they wouldn't say a word about that because they knew it'd be worse for Sasuke. Sasuke had merits by helping in the War arc by beating Obito and sealing off Kaguya and undoing the Infinite Tsukuyomi and he helped out to get rid of Edo Tensei as well so I think it's alright if he wasn't sentenced to death or life imprisonment (They wouln't have been capable to kill him or keep him in prision, tho lol.)
> 
> 
> Oro is scum, he experimented with thousands of children and killed them all and even attacked Konoha and killed the Kazekage and Hokage so he couldn't be forgiven at all, he didn't even do merits unlike Sasuke and the fact he was allowed to keep around alive it was because Kishi didn't want Oro to be punished, that's obvious.



Konoha is too soft an forgiving about such crime are easily blush aside as it was nothing at all.

the most harsh crime that konoha gave out was to exit the Uchiha Clan to the far end of the Village, trying to execute any crime is nearly impossible for them to do as all of them are just too cool an genius to get rid of as it be a waste of resources..

in the end everyone in there life did some wrong doing or mistake so it important they learn from that, despite how small or big it is. 

killing is too much of big deal.

the one shot we should see some interesting changes an discussion on events that will change for the future and New generation path.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 16, 2016)

LesExit said:


> Orochimaru kidnapped children and experimented on them. To me this is all he needs to be considered one of the scummiest of the scum of all Naruto characters. That is nazi-level shit. Oro sucks. Not necessarily as a character, except for in the latter part of the manga where it was just...why are you even still here dude . Morally though, screw that guy


Yeah, seriously, they should have just left him dead and had somebody else give Sas the answer he needed


----------



## SoulFire (Apr 16, 2016)

Orochimaru also had an entire room filled with bodies strung up for experimentation. He has truly been the most completely evil of all the villains Kishi created. I'm still surprised that he did not finish the manga as the FV (besides Kaguya, who of course was a last minute lead in to The Last). It doesn't make real sense that Konoha has allowed him to continue his tinkering unabated (with just one older shinobi to keep track of his shenanigans) or that his 'child' would be readily accepted into the academy without suspicion of ulterior motives.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 16, 2016)

SoulFire! said:


> Orochimaru also had an entire room filled with bodies strung up for experimentation. He has truly been the most completely evil of all the villains Kishi created.


Indeed. In one of his earlier interviews Kishi himself said that Orochimaru is the one of truly, irredeemably evil characters that have no good left in them.
 Im wondering what happened that made him not only change his mind about that but also give Oro the real happy ending


----------



## sasykei (Apr 16, 2016)

Kishi gave up on Orochimaru being an evil scientist after he saw Mayuri


----------



## IzayaOrihara (Apr 16, 2016)

We have three options
- Orochimaru is both his mom and dad
- Toneri is his dad (Toneri was stil alive after The Last and Oro could use his DNA/sperm whatever [i doubt they fucked] to have a child who had Otsutuski DNA so he could replicate SO6P power and maybe just maybe get a Rinnegan so he can get lots of new jutsu, both mystical and elemental [Nagato has all 5 elements cos of Rinnegan] and maybe get Shikkotsumakyu, which Kaguya had - we know Oro wanted Kimi's power even more than Sharingan and called it the greatest Taijutsu ability in the world])
- Orochimaru had a wife


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 16, 2016)

sasykei said:


> Kishi gave up on Orochimaru being an evil scientist after he saw Mayuri



i disagree, if anything it inspired kishi even more.

kabuto, madara, obito and even kid hanzo became mad scientists. in fact any character who sticks dead peoples DNA or body parts into their bodies without any form of testing and doesn't see anything wrong with that could be considered mad or a mad scientist at best.


----------



## RockSauron (Apr 16, 2016)

So the leaked copy should be arriving this Thursday, correct?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 16, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> So the leaked copy should be arriving this Thursday, correct?



lol, I completely forgot that we get the chapters few days earlier. 
That was a nice reminder...


----------



## sugarmaple (Apr 16, 2016)

May I predict that Evil will show up.


----------



## Indra (Apr 17, 2016)

She was here a while ago actually. She voted in a poll


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2016)

It is about time we start getting some spoilers and raw scans, right?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2016)

Nah, possibly tomorrow though.



lndra said:


> She was here a while ago actually. She voted in a poll




Stalker alert!


----------



## gershwin (Apr 21, 2016)

wtf mitsuki

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

gershwin said:


> wtf mitsuki
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh 

is that fuckign sage mode?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 21, 2016)

Snakessss

Lots of snakeees


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Toneri's kid confirmed?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Snakessss
> 
> Lots of snakeees



KCM snakes :33


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Toneri's kid confirmed?



how do you get over hinata? 

you fuck orochimaru.

even toneri realized she is not worth it


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2016)

Kabuto had horns as well, from absorbing Oro's power. Might be a sign that he's biologically his kid.


----------



## Akiretsu (Apr 21, 2016)

Mitsuki confirmed Strongest next gen?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Lovely said:


> Kabuto had horns as well, from absorbing Oro's power. Might be a sign that he's biologically his kid.



it's not just a horn but it's one horn and there is also the RS chakra 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Akiretsu said:


> Mitsuki confirmed Strongest next gen?



so now it's burrito vs mitsuki with salad as the love interest most likely? 

nice


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Toneri's kid confirmed?



With the implication that Oro is a woman it had to be either Toneri or Suigetsu.

If he is Mitsuki's kid and gets Snake SM plus Tenseigan chakra mode AND combines them then Salad and Boruto will need at least EMS and Kurama respectively to stand a chance to compete with Mitsuki.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 21, 2016)

cursed seal mode Mitsuki?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> With the implication that Oro is a woman it had to be either Toneri or Suigetsu.
> 
> If he is Suigetsu's kid and gets Snake SM plus Tenseigan chakra AND combines them then Salad and Boruto will need at least EMS and Kurama respectively to stand a chance to compete with Mitsuki.



Bolt solos. 

But I guess I'll wait and see what is going on.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2016)

But really...if Mitsuki got SM and Tenseigan chakra mode at such a young age then he beats any character in this manga in terms of power at 11-12 years old.

Naruto and Sasuke needed to be in their 16-17 to reach such level of power while Madz and Hashi were like...30-40 during their VotE?

Salad still only got one tomoe sharingan while Bolt only got vanishing rasengan and KBs.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

i just love, if toneri is the father, how his son is more canon than he is XD

if he is not the father though................................... lol the last


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> But really...if Mitsuki got SM and Tenseigan chakra mode at such a young age then he beats any character in this manga in terms of power at 11-12 years old.
> 
> Naruto and Sasuke needed to be in their 16-17 to reach such level of power while Madz and Hashi were like...30-40 during their VotE?
> 
> Salad still only got one tomoe sharingan while Bolt only got vanishing rasengan and KBs.



That will depend on how powerful this mode is and how he can use it and for how long...etc etc.

Narudo, when he was a child, had Kurama inside of him as well, no? 
Yet, it was not part of his power...


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> That will depend on how powerful this mode is and how he can use it and for how long...etc etc.
> 
> Narudo, when he was a child, had Kurama inside of him as well, no?
> Yet, it was not part of his power...



Well, of course.

It may not even be SM or TCM but something vastly less powerful or something that will only last for the one shot itself.

But it sounds amusing enough. 

Maybe Oro actually created an actual eight tailed snake bijuu and sealed it in Mitsuki. Lulz potential unlimited.


----------



## Akiretsu (Apr 21, 2016)

Some Shin shit is going on...


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

that looks like sage mode.


----------



## Akiretsu (Apr 21, 2016)

Link removed


----------



## Orochi92 (Apr 21, 2016)

He looks like the 2nd hokage


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Akiretsu said:


> Some Shin shit is going on...



say what? 

hey, oro is still evil 

i think


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2016)

Orochimaru just makes whole populations of clones.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Bolt is there? 

I am interested now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Bolt is there?
> 
> I am interested now.



this chapter has yet to be sullied by sasuke............. good 

also............. older mitsuki smoking and talking casually


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 21, 2016)

omg why there is another shin related again? o.o


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2016)

So Mitsuki is...one of the "Mitsuki's" that Oro created.

Like it happened with Shin?

At least Kishi did not troll Salad with that.

If it was revealed that Salad was part of a "Project Salad" created from Sasuke's and Karin's DNA with many other "Salad's" around then NF would drown in blood.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 21, 2016)

Who is surprised that Mitsuki is a subject of an experiment? 

Adult Mitsuki reminded me of 2nd Hokage...


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Link removed
It almost seems like if they are in a game or something.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Link removed
> It almost seems like if they are in a game or something.



orochimaru creating the naruto version of ps4 and xbone


----------



## MayorNiYueki (Apr 21, 2016)

in Naruto Gaiden there was Shin Sr. 
now there was Mitsuki Sr. in One shot
Mindblowing

idk what the heck orochimaru doing with his life? like the heck



Addy said:


> orochimaru creating the naruto version of ps4 and xbone


oro using Virtual Reality for training?


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2016)

I hope this gets more interesting. A little boring as of now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

MayorNiYueki said:


> in Naruto Gaiden there was Shin Sr.
> now there was Mitsuki Sr. in One shot
> Mindblowing
> 
> idk what the heck orochimaru doing with his life? like the heck



shin is a sharingan clone.

mitsuki is an otsotsuki clone. 

combine the into one body (maybe a new clone with both shin and mitsuki DNA) and you pretty much get RS but without the gay RS piece love hamura bullshit.

you can even see how mitsuki's RS mode is snakes themed and not bijuu themed in any way shaped or form. 

if that is his plan, i have to give credits to oro. he made his own SM, and his own RS mode.

again, this is just my assumption but damn, oro will be praised regardless.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Mitsuki is a clone confirmed. Oro trying to create the perfect "Mitsuki" is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Mitsuki is a clone confirmed. Oro trying to create the perfect "Mitsuki" is what I'm thinking.



Mitsuki with the perfect IVs


----------



## sugarmaple (Apr 21, 2016)

Now this is interesting.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 21, 2016)

wow


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Well at least  we know how will Mitsuki look like when he grow up.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Bolt is there?
> 
> I am interested now.



look closely it's actually a picture of bolt.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Narutossss said:


> look closely it's actually a picture of bolt.



why does he have a picture of burr............... he really is oro's son


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Narutossss said:


> look closely it's actually a picture of bolt.



I know. Still interested.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

is this oro's response after mitsuki awakens his RS mode? 



"aw, cute. you have RS mode. now, lets move on "



Hussain said:


> I know. Still interested.


a grown man having a pic or a 12 year old.

pedo mitsuki does papa oro proud


----------



## Meat (Apr 21, 2016)

Will someone open the Telegrams?


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (Apr 21, 2016)

Lol sarada has an legion of clones each has an mix Dna trait from defence clan .. Processed by Karin she has her sasuke liken children an two was sent to Sakura one died early but other live on but now wearing glasses..lol

Orochimaru improving this experiments so one day he has the perfect body an one that is able to push an dealt with boruto's monsterous power that dwarfed sasuke an naruto...lol. 

Shin was failed but troublesome experiment to handle, thanks to duo for dealting with him... Mitsuki was success 

It build up to trio of team Konohamaru an how he dealt with each individual issues.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2016)

Spoilers 



gershwin said:


> wtf mitsuki
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Interesting!


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

so who is the person oro cloned from? toneri? did oro also add DNA in?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2016)

Older Mitsuki smokes.


----------



## calimike (Apr 21, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2016)

Sage Mode is the new Sharingan, every goon has it now

So is he an Otsutsuki or not?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Sage Mode is the new Sharingan, every goon has it now
> 
> So is he an Otsutsuki or not?


ehhh no. Only naruto has sade mode, juugo can use natural chakra. toneri is still debated whether he is canon or not. sage mode can't even remotely be compared to the sharingan who over a 100 characters have used.


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

I see no Sasuke. This one-shot is garbage.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> I see no Sasuke. This one-shot is garbage.



hello, king4ever 2.0 ck


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> I see no Sasuke. This one-shot is garbage.




I see no Team Gai. This one-shot is garbage


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> I see no Team Gai. This one-shot is garbage



king is the orochimaru of this forums. he is making so many clones


----------



## sugarmaple (Apr 21, 2016)

It's already out in marumaru.

Shisui's Genjutsu. Tobi said "Shisui's 'Doryoku'"

Shisui's Genjutsu. Tobi said "Shisui's 'Doryoku'"


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> this is the last chapter drawn and written by kishi himself and not as a "supervisor".
> 
> and burrito is a monthly manga that starts next month. they are starting it by hyping people through kishimoto's last (so far) work.
> 
> hell, the oro one shot is 40 pages for god's sake. that is roughly two chapters hand a half.




the library is on it death bed already, this chapter will revive it for a little bit, the telegram is dead.

anyway when is this chap coming out?

never mind


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2016)

that moon symbolism
the single horn ala Toneri


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Lol just like momdad with Sasuke Mitsuki found himself an object of obsession, be on your guard Boruto.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

summary, something.


i need something to sustain me until the full translation 

the raws arent cutting it. there seems to be a lot of information but in korean


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2016)

his eyes even look like the byakugan in SM, there's even the enlarged veins


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> his eyes even look like the byakugan in SM, there's even the enlarged veins



Mitsuki Gaiden is out in Korean

yup, that is hte byakugan alright. 

seriously, i need a translation now


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 21, 2016)

So is that like a newly developed Dragon Sage Mode?


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

so suigestu can control your movement with is water cool

and now there are two mistuki, and unlocking dragon mode was probably oro and co  main plan.

something something be friends with bolt the end


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Sword Sage said:


> So is that like a newly developed Dragon Sage Mode?



seems to be a mix between:

1- kabuto's SM.
2- toneri's SP powers.
3- oro's own chakra/DNA (the snakes).



solid-soul said:


> so suigestu can control your movement with is water cool
> 
> and now there are two mistuki, and unlocking dragon mode was probably oro and co  main plan.
> 
> something something be friends with bolt the end



yeah but................. what do the words in the chapter actually say? i need a real summary or something


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Oro still a moral degenerate I see.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

what if the second mitsuki is actually grown up toneri? 



Zef said:


> Oro still a moral degenerate I see.



 problem?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

To think that Naruto is letting Oro do whatever the f%ck he wants... worst hokage ever.


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> problem?


Nope. He's in his natural element.  


Seriously, it's better then him being reformed.  


LadyTenTen said:


> To think that Naruto is letting Oro do whatever the f%ck he wants... worst hokage ever.


And Taka back to working for Oro.  What happened to Suigetsu's ambition!?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 21, 2016)

OMG, OMG!


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> To think that Naruto is letting Oro do whatever the f%ck he wants... worst hokage ever.



Like old & rusty Naruto can do shit to immortal, forever young Lord Orochimaru. 


Naruto just know his place.



Zef said:


> What happened to Suigetsu's ambition!?



No such thing.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

still no mention of toneri 



Kurak said:


> Like old & rusty Naruto can do shit to immortal, forever young Lord Orochimaru.
> 
> 
> Naruto just know his place.



orochimaru bribes naruto with old video tapes and photos he has of sasuke when he was with him


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess Toneri - if he will be ever mentioned - will stay for upcoming manga.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

For those people that said Oro was a great daddy 

Toneri isn't mentioned, lol.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> For those people that said Oro was a great daddy



Well in the movie and novel Mitsuki praised Oro highly.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Well in the movie and novel Mitsuki praised Oro highly.




Most likely part of Mitsuki's plan to be closer to Boruto. He doesn't want the village to suspect him or Orochimaru.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Toneri not getting mentioned 
Filler villain doesn't deserve to be alongside best villain Oro.



Kurak said:


> Like old & rusty Naruto can do shit to immortal, forever young Lord Orochimaru.
> 
> 
> Naruto just know his place.
> ...



This is why we need Sasuke 
Naruto is too soft and rusty.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2016)

I can't really understand what's happening without the dialogue translated. 

I do like the fact that Older!Mitsuki smokes and seems laid back.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Toneri not getting mentioned
> Filler villain doesn't deserve to be alongside best villain Oro.




I think the editor didn't like him at all and recomended Kishi not to add him in the Boruto movie or the new series.

I agree with him this time. Worst movie villain in the whole series


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Do you also get a feeling that Oro is super rich? Fancy HQ with underground complex, big ass computers + advance technology (plus servants and mayybe amry of hidden clones). He seems to doing far better than Sakura that has loan on ugly, small house.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Well in the movie and novel Mitsuki praised Oro highly.


What TenTen said. Mitsuki didn't want to be discovered by Konoha. Besides even so Mitsuki ran away from Oro and the Mitsuki that ran away is the one that is member of Team Konohamaru.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Do you also get a feeling that Oro is super rich? Fancy HQ with underground complex, big ass computers + advance technology. He seems to doing far better than Sakura that has loan on ugly, small house.



If you're talking about her former house (the one she actually had a loan on) then it was rather big, in fact. 

It does amuse me to see people bring up Sasuke, Sakura, and/or Sarada when this oneshot has nothing to do with either of them, though. Keep it up.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Do you also get a feeling that Oro is super rich? Fancy HQ with underground complex, big ass computers + advance technology. He seems to doing far better than Sakura that has loan on ugly, small house.



Illegal stuff = money
It's a fact.

If TenTen was smart enough she would sell her weapons to terrorist groups or foreign armies, instead of owning a poor shop in a peaceful village. Being honorable has no reward in the Naruverse.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> What TenTen said. Mitsuki didn't want to be discovered by Konoha. Besides even so Mitsuki ran away from Oro and the Mitsuki that ran away is the one that is member of Team Konohamaru.



Sarada too ran away form Sakura. IMHO Oro just let him go to observe how his experiment is going (hard to say something more without translation) And Oro is not someone who will act like parent should, i mean c'mon. It's Oro.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Apr 21, 2016)

Lovely said:


> If you're talking about her former house (the one she actually had a loan on) then it was rather big, in fact .








Lovely said:


> It does amuse me to see people bring up Sasuke, Sakura, and/or Sarada when this oneshot has nothing to do with either of them, though. Keep it up.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Sarada too ran away form Sakura. IMHO Oro just let him go to observe how his experiment is going (hard to say something more without translation) And Oro is not someone who will act like parent should, i mean c'mon. It's Oro.



Yeah, whatever my point is Orochi is a terrible father by what I read today IMO, lol.



LadyTenTen said:


> Illegal stuff = money
> It's a fact.
> 
> *If TenTen was smart enough she would sell her weapons to terrorist groups or foreign armies, instead of owning a poor shop in a peaceful village. Being honorable has no reward in the Naruverse.*





Loyalty to Konoha you know


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Illegal stuff = money
> It's a fact.
> 
> If TenTen was smart enough she would sell her weapons to terrorist groups or foreign armies, instead of owning a poor shop in a peaceful village. Being honorable has no reward in the Naruverse.



Its very telling how a war hero like Sakura holding the rank of jounin needs to take loans to buy a house while someone like Kakuzu was drowning in cash by doing bounty hunter work. Kakashi wasn't rich either as he forced/manipulated Yamato to cover ramen bills for Naruto.

The only way to be rich without going criminal is...sell porn like Jiraiya did.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Sarada too ran away form Sakura. IMHO Oro just let him go to observe how his experiment is going (hard to say something more without translation) And Oro is not someone who will act like parent should, i mean c'mon. It's Oro.




Mitsuki is Konoha's trojan horse.
After they are done re-telling the movie, Mitsuki could become the next-gen villain. I like the idea.


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Lovely said:


> If you're talking about her former house (the one she actually had a loan on) then it was rather big, in fact.
> 
> It does amuse me to see people bring up Sasuke, Sakura, and/or Sarada when this oneshot has nothing to do with either of them, though. Keep it up.



People are trying their hardest to portray Oro in a good light compared to Sasuke & Sakura.  

Freaking Orochimaru of all people!!


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Oro is still experimenting and after all thousand people he killed with his experiments no one gave a fuck and they still say he's fucking great, a great antagonist fuck yeah but a a good daddy? 

Worse, I ask what the fuck is Yamato doing? Orochi can do whatever he wants


----------



## sugarmaple (Apr 21, 2016)

What if Mitsuki is Oro's new vessel?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2016)

That is the Byakugan and he is in Dragon mode


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

honestly if you are a orochimaru fan, there nothing to be ashamed about.

if obito is a cool guy, orochimaru a god.

and a pretty good father too


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Oro is still experimenting and after all thousand people he killed with his experiments no one gave a fuck and they still say he's fucking great, a great antagonist fuck yeah but a a good daddy?
> 
> Worse, I ask what the fuck is Yamato doing? Orochi can do whatever he wants



Sasuke helped kill thousands of people too sooo.....


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Oro is still experimenting and after all thousand people he killed with his experiments no one gave a fuck and they still say he's fucking great, a great antagonist fuck yeah but a a good daddy?
> 
> Worse, I ask what the fuck is Yamato doing? Orochi can do whatever he wants


Yeah. What the hell is Yamato monitoring if Orochimaru is still experimenting?


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> Yeah. What the hell is Yamato monitoring if Orochimaru is still experimenting?



Yamato joined his creator as he should long time ago and is sending fake reports to Naruto.

Begun the clone war has...kill


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2016)

Oro is pretty much the biggest Karma Houdini in fiction.

Hell, his pic should be at the top of the Karma Houdini section in tvtropes.


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

sugarmaple said:


> What if Mitsuki is Oro's new vessel?



Orochimaru is immortal so I don't think he needs a new vessel.  

Unless Mitsuki can do things with his body that Orochimaru can't.....like Sage Mode.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Sasuke helped kill thousands of people too sooo.....


Yeah, if I take that unnecessary fact of action then I would blame every character in Narutoverse for whatever they did  
Besides, Sasuke hekped in the War arc, he had merits to be forgiven.

Try harder 



Zef said:


> Yeah. What the hell is Yamato monitoring if Orochimaru is still experimenting?


I dunno. Just as usual they sent him in a decade unnecessary mission when Oro can still do whatever he wants.



sugarmaple said:


> What if Mitsuki is Oro's new vessel?


I was thinking that back when reading but hey it's like part 1 would be getting repeated as well.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Oro is pretty much the biggest Karma Houdini in fiction.



Most villains in Naruto were Karma Houdini. Thats just Kishi's style...


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa, it sounds like you know what the chapter is about. Care to summarize?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Worse, I ask what the fuck is Yamato doing? Orochi can do whatever he wants




He doesn't give a f&ck anymore.
The hokage gave him the worst of jobs and he is not interested in putting his life in danger so Naruto can forgive Orochimaru five minutes later.

I would do the same


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

I dont think Kishi even remeber who is Yamato ...
Just like Kiba.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Yeah, if I take that unnecessary fact of action then I would blame every character in Narutoverse for whatever they did
> 
> Try harder



Try what harder, I'm just stating facts... Oro and Sasuke helped kill thousands of "good" people. Sasuke and Oro have the same good parenting skills which is little to none.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Most villains in Naruto were Karma Houdini. Thats just Kishi's style...



Yeah, but Madara's dream was crushed and Obito was painfully killed with Rin perhaps still loving Kakashi and seeing Obito as just a friend. Kabuto seems to be an atoner and helping orphans.

Oro feels no remorse and keeps pursuing his amoral goals while not giving a f*ck. No sadfaces and no atoning.


----------



## sugarmaple (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> I was thinking that back when reading but hey it's like part 1 would be getting repeated as well.



You're probably right, but given that Mitsuki can do to what it seems to be SM.
Then perhaps he wants a vessel that can attain SM.




Zef said:


> Unless Mitsuki can do things with his body that Orochimaru can't.....like Sage Mode.



That's was what I'm thinking actually.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but Madara's dream was crushed and Obito was painfully killed with Rin perhaps still loving Kakashi and seeing Obito as just a friend. Kabuto seems to be an atoner and helping orphans.
> 
> Oro feels no remorse and keeps pursuing his amoral goals while not giving a f*ck. No sadfaces and no atoning.



Well, Oro is immortal and helped in war so he has autonomy to some point. My guess is that he can do whatever he wants in his HQ without hurting other people. For now he didn't hurt anybody. Its true he is doing - for some people - amoral things - like cloning - but it's not evil.

We know nothing about Oro and his relations with Konoha/Naruto and until boruto manga we wont. We can just speculate and crate fanfiction.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> He doesn't give a f&ck anymore.
> The hokage gave him the worst of jobs and he is not interested in putting his life in danger so Naruto can forgive Orochimaru five minutes later.
> 
> I would do the same




We need some hard asses in Konoha. I initially thought Oro had changed after his technical rebirth but it seems like he hasn't in some ways.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know why if Kishimoto idea of making that kind of SM, he could've given that to Orochimaru as someone to be the Final Villain as he is evil as Frieza. 

It would've been an epic final battle between Naruto and Orochimaru inspired from Goku vs Frieza battle.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2016)

man how can you deny there's some connection between Mitsuki and Toneri?


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Try what harder, I'm just stating facts... Oro and Sasuke helped kill thousands of "good" people. Sasuke and Oro have the same good parenting skills which is little to none.



Orochimaru has actually killed thousands (or at least hundreds) don't say he "helped" as if he did it indirectly.  

Sasuke has never killed thousands, or assisted in killing thousands.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Lovely said:


> Takahisa, it sounds like you know what the chapter is about. Care to summarize?



I don't mind but I dunno if I'm very right on what I read since I'm korean and can understand some chinese but well there you go:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like the Mitsuki we all know it's a 2nd clone, there was the original one that could use SM.
As the one-shot starts we see how the 2nd Mitsuki is born as he progresses and grows up then Oro wants to make the 2nd Mitsuki to learn the MS that the 1st original Mitsuki could use via a mission but seems like it was too much for the 2nd Mitsuki and then he fails the mission in the end he decided to run away because it was enough for him to stay in Orochi's hideout then he reads a paper which Boruto appears and is claimed and the son of seventh Hogake then as we know he decides to go to Konoha.




That was what I was able to learn. Let's see what happens when the MS verson comes out.


----------



## sugarmaple (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> I don't mind but I dunno if I'm very right on what I read since I'm korean and can understand some chinese but well there you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So SM it is.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke has never killed thousands, or assisted in killing thousands.



Sasuke assisted being in Akatsuki and hunting for bijuu.

Sasuke would be like Pein just Naruto kicked his ass.

If Oro is 90% evil then Sasuke is 50%. Still he is closer to Oro then to Naruto.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> He doesn't give a f&ck anymore.
> The hokage gave him the worst of jobs and he is not interested in putting his life in danger so Naruto can forgive Orochimaru five minutes later.
> 
> I would do the same


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> Sasuke has never killed thousands, or assisted in killing thousands.



Sasuke helped revive the 10 tails which killed how many?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Zef said:


> Orochimaru has actually killed thousands (or at least hundreds) don't say he "helped" as if he did it indirectly.
> 
> Sasuke has never killed thousands, or assisted in killing thousands.


This. 



Nagato Sennin said:


> Sasuke helped revive the 10 tails which killed how many?


You're just delusional 
It wasn't Sasuke's fault but the one who decided to kill that people it's mean Obito. He didn't kill that people, Obito did.

Keep it up @Nagato Sennin.
You're just claiming wrong fact and assumptions, dude. Back then when Sasuke was with Oro he refused to kill those fodder ninja he beated then Oro asked him to kill then but Sasuke said no. Sasuke didn't want people to be treated like experiment toys like Oro always did and certainly, Sasuke thought Itachi did at that moment.


----------



## Silver Fang (Apr 21, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Oro is pretty much the biggest Karma Houdini in fiction.
> 
> Hell, his pic should be at the top of the Karma Houdini section in tvtropes.


I think Bleach's Mayuri may be a bit higher. Oro has at least gotten his ass kicked a few times. Mayuri seems to never get any kind of beating, and is always smirky and one step ahead.

Though maybe it can be argued who's more evil.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> This.
> 
> Keep it up @Nagato Sennin



lmao did you even read Naruto?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

sugarmaple said:


> So SM it is.



Well, it seems it's RSM I think.



Nagato Sennin said:


> lmao did you even read Naruto?


I did, lol.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Evil is Evil. Both Sasuke and Oro are evil. Just the first one was kicked in the ass so hard that he changed. While Oro being immortal doesn't give a shit anymore!


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Well, it seems it's RSM I think.


For now it's just chakra mode.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> You're just delusional
> It wasn't Sasuke's fault but the one who decided to kill that people it's mean Obito. He didn't kill that people, Obito did.



It was not Sasuke's fault that he brought the Hachibi's chakra to them?


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Sasuke helped revive the 10 tails which killed how many?





Kurak said:


> Sasuke assisted being in Akatsuki and hunting for bijuu.
> 
> Sasuke would be like Pein just Naruto kicked his ass.
> 
> If Oro is 90% evil then Sasuke is 50%. Still he is closer to Oro then to Naruto.



The reach 
10 tails would be revived regardless of Sasuke's involvement. Whats notably important is how Sasuke risked his life saving the entire shinobi force, and has continued saving the shinobi world for almost a decade.



Kurak said:


> Evil is Evil. Both Sasuke and Oro are evil. Just the first one was kicked in the ass so hard that he changed. While Oro being immortal doesn't give a shit anymore!



No. Keep your delusions to yourself


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Sasuke helped revive the 10 tails which killed how many?


Scan of Sasuke reviving the Juubi or GTFO.  


Naruto stopped Sasuke from killing Obito which allowed Madara to revive himself, become the Juubi Jinchuuriki, and put the world under genjutsu. 

I can use your fail logic too


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> No. Keep your delusions to yourself



Sasu fanboy butthurt much? Mmmm, delicious. 



It's hard knowing that your fav character looks like Snape and is failed Madara's copy.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> It was not Sasuke's fault that he brought the Hachibi's chakra to them?



Yeah, it is and I recognize that as one of his crimes but it wasn't his fault the people that died. I mean if I give you a gun and you bang yourself thus killing yourself will your death be my fault or yours because you decided to kill yourself? isn't that obvious who's at fault?

So the people that died was Obito's fault not Sasuke's.
If you assume it's Sasuke's fault it because's works well for your hatred towards Uchiha and so everyone.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Sasu fanboy butthur much? Hmm, delcious.



You really convinced me with that response that you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> Yeah, it is and I recognize that as one of his crimes but it wasn't his fault the people that died.


But Sasuke's fault is people he killed.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You really convinced me with that response that you have no idea what you're talking about.



>Look at his gif 
Yea, no shit.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> You really convinced me with that response that you have no idea what you're talking about.


He also convinced me you know! His arguments are irrefutable lol well I'd say not more than lots of salty and  hatred 

Man, I'm really done with this.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> >Look at his gif
> Yea, no shit.



Look at you. You don't even have a relevant argument.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

SASUKE DINDU NATING
SASUKE GOOD BOY
HE WAS GUNNA BE HOKAGE

PEOPLE DIED WHEN THEY ARE KILLED, NOT SASUKE FAULT
JUST STOP DYING MAN


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> It's hard knowing that your fav character looks like Snape


In a series not drawn by Kishi  



> and is failed Madara's copy.


Kishi has said Madara is a darker version of Sasuke. Madara is the copy.  

Funny how a thread that's supposed to be about Mitsuki is getting derailed just because Sasuke/Sakura haters can't keep their hate boners down. 

Stay irate.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Look at you. You don't even have a relevant argument.







Zensuki said:


> has continued saving the shinobi world for almost a decade.



Sasuke "continued saving the shinobi world" for "decade" from whom? He was just walking around the world like hippie. And once helped durning the movie. Decade of protection my ass. 





Zef said:


> Kishi has said Madara is a darker version of Sasuke



Kishi has said The Last is his last and finall work...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> But Sasuke's fault is people he killed.




Fodder samurais also have families


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Sasuke "continued saving the shinobi world" for "decade" from whom? He was just walking around the world like hippie. And once helped durning the movie. Decade of protection my ass.



From the Otsutsuki that attacked Konoha?

In ten years Sasuke was able to develop the ability to warp dimensions among Kaguya's.
At least ten years away worked to save Naruto's life and that's more than I can say because if I should spend ten years away to save my bff's life then I'd do it. Also not saying Naruto saved Sasuke from darkness tho.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 21, 2016)

tbh this one shot looked retarded. No offence to those that do care about this shit.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> For those people that said Oro was a great daddy
> 
> Toneri isn't mentioned, lol.



he dpes praise him though and respect him.  that is why i am interested in seeing what is in the actual chapter.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> tbh this one shot looked retarded. No offence to those that do care about this shit.




Nah, it was just Mitsuki making retarded faces every two panels because he doesn't know what the f%ck is going on anymore

Just like the readers


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Takahisa said:


> From the Otsutsuki that attacked Konoha?



Show me when Sasuke actually fought with other members of Otsutsuki apart from Kaygua and those 2 randoms from the movie. Then maybe i will believe in that fanfiction bullshit about decade of protection from Otsutsuki


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Toneri not getting mentioned
> Filler villain doesn't deserve to be alongside best villain Oro.



nor does snape ripoff sasuke ck

damn, orchimaru is hot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

it looks like orochimaru want kid mitsuki to be boruto moon

what a great dad


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2016)

he looks like such a girl now


----------



## Zef (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Kishi has said The Last is his last and finall work...



That's advertisement. 

Kishi actually explained how he came up with Madara. 


Older/Darker Sasuke. As I said, stay irate.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> damn, orchimaru is hot



No wonder why Sasuke was so easily seduced by him to abandon his home and "friends".

One kiss from oro in the neck and you forget about everything.


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

@Kurak

You're not even worth quoting 

You just take what works for your pointless and shitty posts but  don't reply the whole thing 
You're really hilarious.



Addy said:


> damn, orchimaru is hot



Oro looks like all a lady


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Fodder samurais also have families


As if Oro can be blamed in worse, he too only killed fodders.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> As if Oro can be blamed in worse, he too only killed fodders.



Well now. Oro actually killed somebody important (3th Hokage) while Sasuke never killed anybody by himself apart from randoms. In fact even Sakura is better then him in that matter. (Sasori)


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> As if Oro can be blamed in worse, he too only killed fodders.



How many samurais did he kill? three or four as much? 
Do you really dare to compare that amount to Orochi's? 

You really amuse me and not saying Sasuke warned the sumurais he wasn't going to have mercy with them if they attacked him


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Well now. Oro actually killed somebody important (3th Hokage) while Sasuke never killed anybody by himself apart from randoms. In fact even Sakura is better then him in that matter. (Sasori)


Too bad 3th Hokage killed himself when casted Demon Seal.


Takahisa said:


> How many samurais did he kill? three or four as much?
> Do you really dare compare that amount to Orochi's?
> 
> You really amuse me and not saying Sasuke warned the sumurais he wasn't going to have mercy with them if they attacked them


So if you kill less people than someone(Sasuke also killed that cloud guys for the matter) then it is ok? Point taken.


----------



## Hitotsudate (Apr 21, 2016)

Sorry, i'm a little bit confused.
Mitsuki chapter is out?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 21, 2016)

mckagan said:


> Sorry, i'm a little bit confused.
> Mitsuki chapter is out?



Only complete raws from the chapter, not the english translation yet.



Doc Mindstorm said:


> So if you kill less people than someone(Sasuke also killed that cloud guys for the matter) then it is ok? Point taken.



Kakashi also killed ninja from other villages when he was an anbu, he was in Kumogakure or Kirigakure bingo book, remember?
Also, what about Gaara as well? then they're same kind of scum like Orochi according to your logic 

I feel they disagree your comment


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Well now. Oro actually killed somebody important (3th Hokage) while Sasuke never killed anybody by himself apart from randoms.




Danzou disagrees with that statement


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> damn, orchimaru is hot



I bet juugo got Orochimaru pregnant...


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

mckagan said:


> Sorry, i'm a little bit confused.
> Mitsuki chapter is out?





Takahisa said:


> Only complete raws from the chapter, not the english translation yet.



 even worse, korean raws


----------



## Meat (Apr 21, 2016)

Why are you even arguing with people who thinks:

Oro >> Itachi and Jiraiya


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2016)

oro killed babies


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Danzou disagrees with that statement



actually, both the 3rd and danzou committed suicide as a last attempt to kill sasuke and oro.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> oro killed fodder babies


Fixed for you. 
Apparently if victim is fodder then it is ok like in Sasuke's case


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> oro killed babies



like the uchiha babies  itachi killed, it is ok


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> oro killed babies



Kyuubi killed more babies.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> like the uchiha fodder babies  itachi killed, it is ok


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> oro killed babies



abortion is not murder


----------



## Turrin (Apr 21, 2016)

So Kabuto's Dragon SM wasn't perfect ether it seems.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Kyuubi killed more babies.


They were fodder and Kyuubi was under Obito's MS.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> They were fodder and Kyuubi was under Obito's MS.




Fodder lives matter (someone should make a banner or something)


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Turrin said:


> So Kabuto's Dragon SM wasn't perfect ether it seems.



mitsuki has toneri's SP mode, and byakugan as well as kabuto's SM from the looks of it, so i wouldnt say kabuto was or wasn't perfect.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Fodder lives matter (someone should make a banner or something)


Apparently they matter only if killer is not Sasuke.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasuke did nothing wrong.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Apparently they matter only if killer is not Sasuke.



well sasuke did call naruto "your as soft as ever" because he didnt go out fully on the shins Mitsuki Gaiden is out in Korean

makes you wonder what exactly was sasuke having in mind for the shins?


----------



## Milady (Apr 21, 2016)

Wait so what was inside the scroll they were fighting for near the end? A photo of Boruto was inside? . It's hard to read panels on my small phone


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

miladyy said:


> Wait so what was inside the scroll they were fighting for near the end? A photo of Boruto was inside? . It's hard to read panels on my small phone



I don't get it also. At first i thought its summon scroll like one Jiraiya had but now idk.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks weird 

Why does he even have a picture of Bolt 

Fucking weird is all I gotta say. No comments on the transformation, looks like some Toneri fusion.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> makes you wonder what exactly was sasuke having in mind for the shins?




UchihaWannabes massacre


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> makes you wonder what exactly was sasuke having in mind for the shins?





LadyTenTen said:


> UchihaWannabes massacre


Fame of Itachi still haunts Sasuke.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Are the full raws released somewhere?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Looks weird
> 
> Why does he even have a picture of Bolt
> 
> Fucking weird is all I gotta say. No comments on the transformation, looks like some Toneri fusion.


that is because the entirety of the chapter is talking and  IT'S IN FUCKING KOREAN so everything will look weird 



LadyTenTen said:


> UchihaWannabes massacre



well, he almost killed his own daughter, a child, because he thought she was the enemy 



lndra said:


> Are the full raws released somewhere?



yes, in korean  

Mitsuki Gaiden is out in Korean





Doc Mindstorm said:


> Fame of Itachi still haunts Sasuke.



considering that itachi is generally loved more than sasuke by the fandom itself and kishi wanks itachi to no end in the manga  compared to sasuke, i am not surprised :lma


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> that is because the entirety of the chapter is talking and  IT'S IN FUCKING KOREAN so everything will look weird


No I mean the fact that there's an Older Mitsuki, Mitsuki has a Toneri-type transformation, and there's other random shit going on that looks weird.

I feel like again, most of this shit was predicted. Since we don't know the fine details, I can't really confirm the connection. But those two look like mirror images of a false Toneri in what-ever transformation that seems to be. This will probably make people butt hurt, if Toneri is actually mentioned by Kishimoto in the Manga. 

I also saw people mentioning a Byakugan, but I don't really see it 

Either way if Mitsuki has some connection to Toneri, the base called it a long time ago. Also the whole Mitsuki is Orochimaru's perfection creation, if that happens.



Addy said:


> yes, in korean
> 
> Mitsuki Gaiden is out in Korean


That website just gives me a full white screen. Is it just me?


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm more pissed that Kishimoto now came up something original like giving Mitsuki a type of Sage Mode chakra mode that made me wondered why Orochimaru never given that power considered he was supposed to be the Primary Atagonist since his introduction of Part 1 then been reduced out of the picture for Uchiha and Atasuki. I wished that Orochiamru gained that kind of mode that Mitsuki had. 

It would been epic to have Naruto go all out with his RSM against Orochimaru what Mitsuki Sage Chakra mode shown.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> That website just gives me a full white screen. Is it just me?


Turn off your adblock or add site into exception.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 21, 2016)

If Mitsuki jr. ran away from Oro then why the fuck does he respect him so much in the Boruto movie?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Still what ever it is, if we find out that it is a chakra mode, I'm going to be very confused. Chakra modes for Genin in the first half of the story, what else is going to happen? I would believe the same thing if it's a Sage Mode ability too.


Early Naruto has a chakra mode when angry.
Young Jugo had Sage Transformation.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> If Mitsuki jr. ran away from Oro then why the fuck does he respect him so much in the Boruto movie?



again, we have yet to read the chapter or a summary. this is one of those chapters that is heavily dependent on text.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Early Naruto has a chakra mode when angry.
> Young Jugo had Sage Transformation.


Fair enough. But all things considered, it has more of an Otsutsuki-vibe. 

Plus Naruto's chakra mode gave him enough power in it's weakest form to take out Haku pretty easily.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Abanikochan said:


> If Mitsuki jr. ran away from Oro then why the fuck does he respect him so much in the Boruto movie?




My guess is that he is just pretending to be a normal kid with a good family to not make Boruto suspicious. He seemed kinda interested in him


----------



## Meat (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn.. when will the translations be out? Bleach and OP are done translating. Maybe they don't bother because Sasuke or Uchihas are not in it?


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 21, 2016)

Meat said:


> Maybe they don't bother because Sasuke or Uchihas are not in it?


Or maybe it's because oneshot nearly three times longer than regular chapter?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Meat said:


> Damn.. when will the translations be out? Bleach and OP are done translating. Maybe they don't bother because Sasuke or Uchihas are not in it?




Hunter x Hunter got translated first because of how incredible the chapter was (usually big3 ones get more attention). They left the long oneshot for last.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> My guess is that he is just pretending to be a normal kid with a good family to not make Boruto suspicious. He seemed kinda interested in him



but why is he interested in burrito?


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> but why is he interested in burrito?



love.....


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

It looks like Mitsuki wants a friend, or someone normal in his life. Maybe.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> but why is he interested in burrito?



*Naruto* --> The one who wants to become hokage
*Sasuke *--> Rebel
*Sakura*--> Has a crush on the rebel

*Sarada* --> The one who wants to become hokage
*Boruto* --> Rebel
*Mitsuki*--> Has a crush on the rebel

Seems legit


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> *Naruto* --> The one who wants to become hokage
> *Sasuke *--> Rebel
> *Sakura*--> Has a crush on the rebel
> 
> ...


Why can't there be a male and male main friendship that doesn't seem like one is totally obsessed with the other


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> It looks like Mitsuki wants a friend, or someone normal in his life. Maybe.



no mitsuki is in love with burrito, did you see the way he smiled at that picture....that love.

mitsuki want to be boruto moon, for he is the sun..

hopefully boruto will be his first kiss...


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Why can't there be a male and male main friendship that doesn't seem like one is totally obsessed with the other




Best bros coming through


----------



## Meat (Apr 21, 2016)

Mitsuki and Boruto will move put this bromance thing to a whole new level. BoruMitsu (or BoruMance) rejoice!


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Best bros coming through


Right! But I said main friendships, as in the main characters. They always have the wackiest relationships 



solid-soul said:


> no mitsuki is in love with burrito, did you see the way he smiled at that picture....that love.
> 
> mitsuki want to be boruto moon, for he is the sun..
> 
> hopefully boruto will be his first kiss...


That would disturb the hell out of me


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2016)

Well, the chapter all seems interesting and all. MistuBoru, we all knew it was coming.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 21, 2016)

Ah, cover preview is looking really good in my opinion.


----------



## Sarada (Apr 21, 2016)

i will scream if this new manga starts some serious mitsuboru vs borusara vs mitsusara shipping wars


----------



## Kishido (Apr 21, 2016)

Why no Tenseigan?


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Sasuke "continued saving the shinobi world" for "decade" from whom? He was just walking around the world like hippie. And once helped durning the movie. Decade of protection my ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Kishi has said The Last is his last and finall work...



The Otsutsuki's, hence Naruto calling him the greatest ninja 
Kishi didn't even write or create The Last 



Zef said:


> In a series not drawn by Kishi
> 
> 
> Kishi has said Madara is a darker version of Sasuke. Madara is the copy.
> ...



They can't help it


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Kishido said:


> Why no Tenseigan?



because fuck toneri


----------



## shyakugaun (Apr 21, 2016)

The nostalgia, how i've missed everyone


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2016)

Mitsuki definitely showed a horn and a chakra-flicker-ish hair when he tapped into that power, so the resemblance to Toneri there isn't farfetched. 

If it is then it is a mix of Tenseigan Chakra Mode with the type of Sage Mode you learn at Ryuuchidou. 

And the original Mitsuki seems to be on good terms with Orochimaru at the end.

Hopefully a translation is out soon.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Sarada said:


> i will scream if this new manga starts some serious mitsuboru vs borusara vs mitsusara shipping wars




Shipping wars is literally the only reason this manga continues


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> The Otsutsuki's, hence Naruto calling him the greatest ninja
> Kishi didn't even write or create The Last




Actually he helped write some parts and Sasuke didn't even prevent the invasion so his journey protecting Konoha was for nothing


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

I totally ship MitsuBoru. C'mon its 2016! Time to be progresive and let eguality into canon.


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess Mitsuki is Naruto of the group. The weirdo monster trying to find a place to belong.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Actually he helped write some parts and Sasuke didn't even prevent the invasion so his journey protecting Konoha was for nothing



Helped prevent it for all the years he was on his mission, maintaining an era of peace. You gotta try harder than that.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Mitsuki definitely showed a horn and a chakra-flicker-ish hair when he tapped into that power, so the resemblance to Toneri there isn't farfetched.
> 
> If it is then it is a mix of Tenseigan Chakra Mode with the type of Sage Mode you learn at Ryuuchidou.
> 
> ...



personally, that's the best part of the chapter. him smoking and talking with oro was lol worthy XD


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> personally, that's the best part of the chapter. him smoking and talking with oro was lol worthy XD





Just look at that smug smirk. He is so chilled.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

this look dirty, no wonder mitsuki want boruto


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Helped prevent it for all the years he was on his mission, maintaining an era of peace. You gotta try harder than that.


The Otsutsuki he was trying to prevent were Momoshiki and Kinshiki whom he met before the Chunin Exams. Unless I'm missing something, there was no other Otsutsuki threats bar them. 

They even said that these were the two after Kaguya's chakra, and the reason why Kaguya made such a vast army for.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Angst is killing me.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Remember that episode from South Park about Kyle and Eric agreement? Here you go.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2016)

Its out on Manga stream


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Link removed


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Link removed

the differnece between oro and sakura:

sakura yells at salad and destroys her house.

oro just gives him a look and talks in a normal fashion.

no house destroyed


----------



## Garcher (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> Link removed
> 
> the differnece between oro and sakura:
> 
> ...



Oro is the best mom 

Itachi spanking him had a positive effect on his character afterall


----------



## Altair21 (Apr 21, 2016)

So it was SM. Guessing it's a perfected sage mode compared to the one Kabuto had.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Oro is insane. Someone tell Sasuke.


----------



## Milady (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> Link removed
> 
> the differnece between oro and sakura:
> 
> ...



Touching chapter  

Oro and his children  

As touching as Sakura staying by Sarada's bed side


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Apr 21, 2016)

Is that Byakugan or what?


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't know how I feel about this


*Spoiler*: __ 








Enough of this gay ass bromance shit. lol


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

i have no clue what happened  

i think they wrote this chapter in hopes to answer our questions in the burrito manga 



lndra said:


> I don't know how I feel about this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



simple. 

oro ships burrito x mitsuki. 

salad is just the sakura of this generation. mitsuki seems to be the sasuke after all with the sun moon comparison. 

prepare dem hips salad for burrito


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

"I am your... *parent*"

F%CK YOU OROCHIMARU!!! Stop confusing me.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> simple.
> 
> oro ships burrito x mitsuki.
> 
> ...


I can't believe Mitsuki has Sage Mode.

My sides


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Boruto >= Salad = Mitsuki

Is how it will end up.


----------



## Platypus (Apr 21, 2016)

So why did Mitsuki speak so highly of Orochimaru in the movie?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> salad is just the sakura of this generation.



Salad deserves better than that.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn. Oro is acting like true immortal god-king. 
You are my children, even if you hate me i love you cuz lol why not, im immortal, i dont care.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 21, 2016)

Platypus said:


> So why did Mitsuki speak so highly of Orochimaru in the movie?



something happen after this one shot... maybe.  Besides Oro is alright as a parent I guess


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Oh fuck



oh god, remember when we argued that burrito will be the one to get SM and the byakugan?

we were dead fucking wrong 


Zensuki said:


> Oro is insane. Someone tell Sasuke.



best oro 

even when he is a good guy and  a dad, he is fucking insane


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 21, 2016)

This was shit. Didn't explain anything, raised more questions.

Sage mode awakens out of anger now?


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Snake sage mode at least. 

Maybe this generation, all three will get sage mode. Boruto gets Frog, Mitsuki gets Snake, Salad gets Slug.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> something happen after this one shot... maybe.  Besides Oro is alright as a parent I guess



to be fair, the bar for "parenthood" in this manga is set so low that orochimaru brainwashing his kid to forget his memories in order to get sage mode is a fucking good thing


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> oh god, remember when we argued that burrito will be the one to get SM and the byakugan?
> 
> we were dead fucking wrong


I fuckin' like Sage Mode but I think he dodged a bullet there. Toad Sage Mode would be a boring rehash. Mitsuki's looks interesting in a Otsutsuki type way.

Still, why the fuck does a 12 year old get a Kage Level technique  

Well he's not the only one, sort of.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Apr 21, 2016)

*sniff*

I'm so proud of you, Boruto.

You've only recently decided to become _just_ like Sasuke-ojichan... and already you have your very own mini-snake man after your ass.

Simply beautiful.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

The only worthly moments were Oro speaking with older Mitsuki about his love to his children. 


And ...


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> I can't believe Mitsuki has Sage Mode.
> 
> My sides



his sage mode is a fucking kake genkai XD

and here we thought burrito will awaken it and salad will get MS  one day............... i really dont care. they were just soloed by mitsuki and he will get eve stronger  XD

jesus fucking christ kishimoto. this is fucking kubo level or trolling  

way to end his entire run of naruto on such a troll lol


----------



## Brian (Apr 21, 2016)

Still a better parent then Sasuke and Sakura


----------



## Milady (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> to be fair, the bar for "parenthood" in this manga is set so low that orochimaru brainwashing his kid to forget his memories in order to get sage mode is a fucking good thing



And he did that...7 times?


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 21, 2016)

Looked like it was just a parallel to chapter one nardo to me.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> his sage mode is a fucking kake genkai XD
> 
> and here we thought burrito will awaken it and salad will get MS  one day............... i really dont care. they were just soloed by mitsuki and he will get eve stronger  XD
> 
> ...


Damn I'm starting to like this ability wise. I wonder who else is getting shit that's totally unexpected. 

It's simply hilarious. Only Kage Level shinobi have Sage Mode. Mitsuki is basically a walking monster right now, especially when he learns to control it. He makes everyone look like a fodder atm.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> I fuckin' like Sage Mode but I think he dodged a bullet there. Toad Sage Mode would be a boring rehash. Mitsuki's looks interesting in a Otsutsuki type way.
> 
> Still, why the fuck does a 12 year old get a Kage Level technique
> 
> Well he's not the only one, sort of.



i dont know which his more retarded but fucking awesome. 

shin sharingan clones or byakugan SM clone


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Brian said:


> Still a better parent then Sasuke and Sakura



Right? Sasuke is "good" and yet he almost killed his only child.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

I wonder how strong Mitsuki is.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> I wonder how strong Mitsuki is.



Stronger then naruto generation at his age for sure. 

Plus I tell you: be prepared for clone wars.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Damn I'm starting to like this ability wise. I wonder who else is getting shit that's totally unexpected.
> 
> It's simply hilarious. Only Kage Level shinobi have Sage Mode. Mitsuki is basically a walking monster right now, especially when he learns to control it. He makes everyone look like a fodder atm.



i just love how mitsuki and burrito are compared to the sun and the moon like sasuke and naruto.

salad isn't even relevant anymore. she is just another tsunde but who banged dan/jiraya at the end XD

shit, forgot about the shin clones if they make an appearance again.........

jesus, kishi......... 



Max Thunder said:


> This was shit. Didn't explain anything, raised more questions.
> 
> Sage mode awakens out of anger now?



well, it is designed to raise interest in the burrito manga so yeah, it is shit but........ its awesome shit!!!!!!!!!!



miladyy said:


> And he did that...7 times?



i just love oro's line "i will make you more siblings, mitsuki "


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> i just love how mitsuki and burrito are compared to the sun and the moon like sasuke and naruto.
> 
> salad isn't even relevant anymore. she is just another tsunde but who banged dan/jiraya at the end XD
> 
> ...


I was just thinking that 

I thought Boruto and Sarada were going to be a tag team duo since she wants to be Hokage, and he wants to support her like how Sasuke does for Naruto. But instead the actual comparisons were between guys, like always.

Kishimoto right now 

> New ideas my ass


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> I was just thinking that
> 
> I thought Boruto and Sarada were going to be a tag team duo since she wants to be Hokage, and he wants to support her like how Sasuke does for Naruto. But instead the actual comparisons were between guys, like always.
> 
> ...



gotta keep that yaoi alive 

man, salad really got the shaft here. at least her mother was shit and irrelevant from the start XD

salad like had some solid potential but i could hear the thud of her character falling to shit tier now 



mezzomarinaio said:


> *sniff*
> 
> I'm so proud of you, Boruto.
> 
> ...



like father like son


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2016)

Can't lie really don't like that Mitsuki has Sage Mode Cheapens it IMHO. 

That said pretty good Chapter and kind of interesting that Orochimaru had the same motivation as Bleach's Kurotsuchi for their children.

Dispite how strong this would make Mitsuki Salad and Buruto are suppose to hold even greater potential SO how would Kishi write that?


Also this makes absolutely no sense that Oro could make clones capable of SM yet never did anything with them.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> almost? sasuke _*attempted *_to kill salad XD
> 
> oro just psychologically tortures his kids.............. not sure which is worse but i still love oro more as a parent



Well, Oro is...





You see? Oro is one loving father. He is lovely and he knows it! His crimes matters not compared to his love for his children.

Plus Oro looks younger then older Mitsuki. 

XDXD


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

all that talk about how buruto sun will light mitzuki  (hole)world

the boruto manga will have a quick power creep


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Poor Mitsuki


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

icemaster143 said:


> *Dispite how strong this would make Mitsuki Salad and Buruto are suppose to hold even greater potential SO how would Kishi write that?*



but kishi isn't writing it :sanji


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

"Boruto is the sun and Mitsuki is his moon"

And so the NaruSasu fandom rised once again...


----------



## Sarada (Apr 21, 2016)

great, another sun/moon thing. kishi, can you come up with something new? 


how about venus/uranus?


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> I don't know how I feel about this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hahahaha, already better than NaruSasu. Span of 2 pages   

Boruto is the center of this love triangle.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

*Mitsuke*: _Boruto-chan, you are my sun, please, illuminate me_!


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

I really wanted Boruto to get snake Sage mode.


----------



## icemaster143 (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> but kishi isn't writing it :sanji



While I don't expect him to write a weekly Manga again I fully believe he will be consulted about any future developments in the series.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> "Boruto is the sun and Mitsuki is his moon"
> 
> And so the NaruSasu fandom rised once again...



It was supposed to revive with BorutoxSalad.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> I really wanted Boruto to get snake Sage mode.



personally, i wanted him to get SM (snake or frog) and byakugan. 

he aint getting any from the looks of it unless ikimoto wants to be redundant with burrito and mitsuki who are on the same team.





icemaster143 said:


> While I don't expect him to write a weekly Manga again I fully believe he will be consulted about any future developments in the series.



he is the supervisor last i heard. 

but i really dont know how much power he has.





$Kakashi$ said:


> It was supposed to revive with BorutoxSalad.



i know, but no one cares about burrito x salad at all. 

like the only pairing people gave a shit about is burrito x sasuke. 

yaoi is really strong in this fandom.

hell, i ship burrito x mitsuki and i know that shit will never happen XD


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

mayumi said:


> Hahahaha, already better than NaruSasu. Span of 2 pages
> 
> Boruto is the center of this love triangle.


I was telling someone this earlier. Most of these relationships compared to Naruto/Sakura (Boruto/Sarada), and Sasuke/Naruto (Mitsuki/Boruto) are already written way better than the former. Still, the whole Sun/Moon rehash. I can't take anymore of this.



LadyTenTen said:


> "Boruto is the sun and Mitsuki is his moon"
> 
> And so the NaruSasu fandom rised once again...





solid-soul said:


> all that talk about how buruto sun will light mitzuki  (hole)world
> 
> the boruto manga will have a quick power creep





Sarada said:


> great, another sun/moon thing. kishi, can you come up with something new?
> 
> 
> how about venus/uranus?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

Really good chapter. Damn kishi trolled the fuck out of sarada and mitsuki.



icemaster143 said:


> Can't lie really don't like that Mitsuki has Sage Mode Cheapens it IMHO.
> 
> That said pretty good Chapter and kind of interesting that Orochimaru had the same motivation as Bleach's Kurotsuchi for their children.
> 
> ...



orochimaru has the greatest understanding of sage mode besides Naruto, remember he created an artificial mode of his own in the curse seal, which he experimented on with hundreds of shinobi. 

Mitsuki is just the fruits of decades of research.


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 21, 2016)

*boruto*: hey mitsuki you have beautiful eyes
*mitzuki*: It all because of you
*boruto*: nani
*Mitzuki*: your're my sun, it why my eyes can shine so bright.
*
boruto*: MITSUKIIIII
*mitsuk*i: BORUTOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> It was supposed to revive with BorutoxSalad.



NEVHA!


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

mitsuki unlocking sage mode serves to distance naruto and bolt even more. It makes things more interesting in my opinion. 

yes mitsuki is op as fuck but he doesn't seem to know how to control sage mode similar to naruto and the kyuubi, wouldn't worry about power creep too much.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 21, 2016)

Let the Shipping Wars Rage On.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

The revelation of Mitsuki being a runaway clone with no memories is almost as bad as when Kishi decimated Boruto in his own film


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

also Yaoi = Money


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 21, 2016)

So, basically, Orochimaru has erased Mitsuki 's memories _six times_ for the sake of some convoluted plan to turn him into the light in the darkness? And the reason Mitsuki ended up in Konoha was because Oro and Adult!Mitsuki think Boruto will turn him into this light? Is that what this thing is telling me? Ok, I guess that works but it just leaves more questions: why does Oro want Mitsuki to become the moon,so to speak? Why did Naruto actually let Mitsuki into the village and academy? Where has this older Mitsuki been all this time?

But I guess this confirms the whole test tube baby theory. But are the Mitsukis actually from Orochimaru's DNA or what? Also, once again, the question of Oro's gender gets dodged.

*Mitsuki:* are my mom or my dad?
*Oro:* not important
*Me:* Damn you, Orochimaru!


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Narutossss said:


> mitsuki unlocking sage mode serves to distance naruto and bolt even more. It makes things more interesting in my opinion.
> 
> yes mitsuki is op as fuck but he doesn't seem to know how to control sage mode similar to naruto and the kyuubi, wouldn't worry about power creep too much.


I said the same thing. 



Narutossss said:


> also Yaoi = Money



What's also funny is that Mitsuki wanks the shit out of Boruto despite having this unlocked potential under his belt.

Yaoi steps are in the making.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice to be back in this world again, after something like one year of no Naruto. 

Though the key plot point (Mitsuki's origin) was fairly predictable. A lot of people had called it.

I think Kishi's art has improved a bit, with the cigarette lighting close-ups and whatnot. Also the armor design.

Nice to see Oro change into new clothing after over TEN YEARS of wearing what we originally thought was just a stolen Hidden Rain uniform. Though I broke down at the feminine geisha hairstyle. xD Kishi is apparently very self-aware of Oro's transgenderism and feels no shame about it. Next up he'll start wearing hairpins and carry around one of those traditional Japanese umbrellas.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> personally, i wanted him to get SM (snake or frog) and byakugan.
> 
> he aint getting any from the looks of it unless ikimoto wants to be redundant with burrito and mitsuki who are on the same team.



I honestly don't know what power up they could give Boruto if they don't give him Sage Mode. 

He can't get KCM (because he's not a Jin), it seems he doesn't posses the Byakugan, so he can't get the Tenseigan.  He doesn't have any other KGG (unless he got some of the other Bijuu chakra). I guess he can get FTG.

If he doesn't get Sage Mode, he'll be a weaker Minato. 



Addy said:


> i know, but no one cares about burrito x salad at all.
> 
> like the only pairing people gave a shit about is burrito x sasuke.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I used to ship NaruSasu, if only because it was the only pairing that got development in this manga. 



Kurak said:


> NEVHA!







At least I can rest easy knowing if Salad becomes this Generations Sakura, she'll end up with this Generations Sasuke, and I can't tell if thats Boruto or Mitsuki. 



Skaddix said:


> Let the Shipping Wars Rage On.



Hopefully it doesn't get has bad has the NaruHina Vs SasuSaku Vs NaruSaku Vs NaruSasu wars. 



Narutossss said:


> also Yaoi = Money



True.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> I said the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kishi is with that perfect set up, he'll be getting payed off naruto for years to come.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Narutossss said:


> kishi is with that perfect set up, he'll be getting payed off naruto for years to come.


Yeah the Japanese eat these yaoi shit up don't they? Throw in a bit of angst and then it'll be popular as shit.

Is KakashixYamamoto the most popular Naruto ship in general? In Japan I mean.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Yeah the Japanese eat these yaoi shit up don't they? Throw in a bit of angst and then it'll be popular as shit.
> 
> Is KakashixYamamoto the most popular Naruto ship in general? In Japan I mean.



It was KakashixIruka i think.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

did you know iruka is pretty popular in japan as well mostly because of yaoi.

edit:


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Narutossss said:


> orochimaru has the greatest understanding of sage mode besides Naruto, remember he created an artificial mode of his own in the curse seal, which he experimented on with hundreds of shinobi.
> 
> Mitsuki is just the fruits of decades of research.



i like the idea of recreating jutsu like in the movie and recreating modes/chakra/blood limits like in the gaiden, the cursed seal, and the one shot.

it shows how powerful sciences is. it shows that even though naruto and sasuke are gods, one can attain those same powers if not more one day.

i mean, mitsuki has:

1- byakigan.
2- SM.
3- sage power (otsutski).

while shin has an unlocked MS for god's sake. 

this is seriously something i hope is explored in the new manga and not in the same retarded ass "well, this is cheating" like in the burrito movie


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

I guess down the line they can always kill Naruto and have the Kyuubi re-sealed in Boruto?

But that would depend on Naruto's popularity with fans.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

the cheating thing was about building character, every one in Naruto cheats even naruto himself.



mr_shadow said:


> I guess down the line they can always kill Naruto and have the Kyuubi re-sealed in Boruto?
> 
> But that would depend on Naruto's popularity with fans.



..........I don't even think yang kyuubi was even sealed in naruto. + plus there's like 7 other tailed beasts running around.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> i know, but no one cares about burrito x salad at all.
> 
> like the only pairing people gave a shit about is burrito x sasuke.
> 
> ...



I don't ship SasuBoru, but I do like their father/son chemistry. Sasuke was a better father to Boruto than Naruto ever was.  

And I didn't know people shipped SasuBoru 

I haven't read the one-shot yet, but judging by everyone's posts, apparently MistuBoru >>> BoruSara


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

SasukexBoruto ship is a thing? What the hell is wrong with people  


Kurak said:


> It was KakashixIruka i think.



Damn 

Did they even interact at all


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Narutossss said:


> ..........I don't even think yang kyuubi was even sealed in naruto. + plus there's like 7 other tailed beasts running around.



Can you really see Boruto with another tailed beast than the Kyuubi?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I guess down the line they can always kill Naruto and have the Kyuubi re-sealed in Boruto?
> 
> But that would depend on Naruto's popularity with fans.



no...................just no................  

i mean, i think anyone who even  hates naruto agrees that killing naruto is an insta "drop this manga" 



Narutossss said:


> the cheating thing was about building character, every one in Naruto cheats even naruto himself.



that's the point. it was obviously used as a  shitty device for character development.


----------



## Clowe (Apr 21, 2016)

Sae mode huh? hot damn...

The power creep will be strong with the new series.


----------



## TRN (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Can you really see Boruto with another tailed beast than the Kyuubi?



Boruto is not getting a bijuu for fuck sake	

Not to mention that naruto has 100% kurama.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 21, 2016)

$Kakashi$ said:


> At least I can rest easy knowing if Salad becomes this Generations Sakura, she'll end up with this Generations Sasuke, and I can't tell if thats Boruto or Mitsuki.






Single Salad?


----------



## Platypus (Apr 21, 2016)

^ The forum update can't come soon enough smh


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Bolt is sun like his grandparents to his dad. 


TBH, Mitsuki's SM was stupid. 
And I did not feel like there was much going on in this one-shot.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 21, 2016)

Mitsuki>Sarada>>>>>>>>>>>Boruto.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 21, 2016)

Corvida said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well eventually she'll be Hokage. And we all know in this series, women can't hold down careers and relationships at the same time.


----------



## Corvida (Apr 21, 2016)

hustler's ambition said:


> Well eventually she'll be Hokage. And we all know in this series, women can't hold down careers and relationships at the same time.





Hokage Sarada

Both boys are bland de cojones


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 21, 2016)

Boruto was cheated. Mitsuki stole his Sage Mode. Himiwari stole the Eyes. Kid is Minato 2.0. I guess.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

new gen boy ranking
Metal Lee > Mitsuki > Mystery boy > Shikadai > Boruto > Inojin


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

hustler's ambition said:


> Well eventually she'll be Hokage. And we all know in this series, women can't hold down careers and relationships at the same time.




I'm okay with this if she isn't a desperate Christmas Cake like Mei.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> new gen boy ranking
> Metal Lee > Mitsuki > Mystery boy > Shikadai > Boruto > Inojin



 where this Metal Lee hype nonsense come from? 
The guy did jack-shit. All we have seen from him is kicking a puppet. lol 

And everyone is overrating Mitsuki's SM. He couldn't stay in that mode more than like few second.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> where this Metal Lee hype nonsense come from?
> The guy did jack-shit. All we have seen from him is kicking a puppet. lol
> 
> And everyone is overrating Mitsuki's SM. He couldn't stay in that mode more than like few second.




He is Lee's clone (and that means being literally perfect) with bishounen eyes. Nothing can go wrong with that.
The "spoiled brat" title, which is the worst, already belongs to Boruto so Metal is safe.


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 21, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Boruto was cheated. Mitsuki stole his Sage Mode. Himiwari stole the Eyes. Kid is Minato 2.0. I guess.



Minato had sage mode and was a jinchuuriki though. Boruto still has the potential to learn frog sage mode. 

It would be an interesting plot if Mitsuki's purpose is to befriend the hokage's son in order to infiltrate the village while acting like a normal kid. However, it'll just be wasted potential with the upcoming Boruto manga.


----------



## Clowe (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> And everyone is overrating Mitsuki's SM. He couldn't stay in that mode more than like few second.



Just like Minato.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> new gen boy ranking
> *Metal Lee *> Mitsuki > Mystery boy > Shikadai > Boruto > Inojin



didnt he get raped in the first round in the chunin exams? 

so far, it's mitsuki >>>>>>>>>>> everyone else because the rest have hype, not feats.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> didnt he get raped in the first round in the chunin exams?




He had to. The new sand kid is literally Gaara+Kankuro.
Metal Lee only has taijutsu confirmed he couldn't win taking into account what happened during Gaara vs. Lee

I'm just glad he could still walk by the end of it.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> He is Lee's clone (and that means being literally perfect) with bishounen eyes. Nothing can go wrong with that.
> The "spoiled brat" title, which is the worst, already belongs to Boruto so Metal is safe.



And what is that suppose to prove exactly? 
Lee's hard work did not let him win against Neji, now did it? 

And Bolt already know the Gentle Fist that Gui himself admitted to be the strongest Taijutsu in Konoha (beside the gates).


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> And what is that suppose to prove exactly?
> Lee's hard work did not let him win against Neji, now did it?




Neji died before fighting Lee as a jounin but he did admit in his last flashback that Lee was an excellent rival.

Also Maito Gai could kick Neji's ass and I think Lee has surpassed Gai.
Jounin Lee > Jounin Neji


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> didnt he get raped in the first round in the chunin exams?
> 
> so far, it's mitsuki >>>>>>>>>>> everyone else because the rest have hype, not feats.





Please.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Corvida said:


> Single Salad?



Guess I have to go back to shipping SaladxChocolate


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Metal Lee is going to be great. He kicks this generations Gaaras sand away.


----------



## Keishin (Apr 21, 2016)

Wtf this wasn't even a proper side story for a character lmao


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm guessing this also means Kabutos Sage Mode was incomplete like Jiraiyas was,


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Neji died before fighting Lee as a jounin but he did admit in his last flashback that Lee was an excellent rival.
> 
> Also Maito Gai could kick Neji's ass and I think Lee has surpassed Gai.
> Jounin Lee > Jounin Neji



Excellent rival or not, that does not change the fact that Neji was superior to him, does it? 

Jonin Lee being stronger than Jonin Neji does not make your point any better tho. As Lee had 15+ to be better, where Neji was dead. 

On the other hand, Bolt is talented and already has high-level moves. At the same time, Lee does not have advantage over him in term of years.

Come to me when Metal can do something like this. 



Metal Lee is probably going to be even more irrelevant than team gai (beside gai himself) was. lol


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Who is Metal Lee? Another clone made by Oro but from metal?


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 21, 2016)

Not a clone Rock Lee's Son.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Boruto was cheated. Mitsuki stole his Sage Mode. Himiwari stole the Eyes. Kid is Minato 2.0. I guess.


Yeah I made a mental note of this earlier. It's a lot similar to Team Minato. 

Leader has no KKG.
One member has no KKG
One is a Uchiha hoping to become an Hokage
One is a mysterious element who received a mysterious power (or in Mitsuki's case, unlocked it). Rin was secretly becoming a Jinchuriki in that reference. 

Personalities aside 


But I don't really see the problem, that's confusing me. You see some people are missing the point, Kishimoto doesn't care about KKG or Bijuu powers when it comes to Bolt. He doesn't need that shit. He already unconsciously made an S-Rank skill ability, applying nature chakra to his Rasengan. He learned the Rasengan, an A-Rank ability in three days or less, and he also learned how to utilize three elemental natures before the Exams even started. Not to mention he learned the B-Rank shadow clone jutsu without training, learning a technique without training 

However I don't really see anyone falling behind. I'm not really surprised things took this route. I was expecting Mitsuki to have some Rikudou powers


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Sooo... random. Lee is just below Neji who was soo random that he died for the sake of NaruXHina.



lndra said:


> However I don't really see Boruto falling behind. Can't say the same for anyone else tbh. Unless Mitsuki is stronger than Naruto, whom Sasuke said he would surpass, and the person who Mitsuki wanked 24/7 in the Movie which took place after the one shot.
> 
> Things are interesting



Wait, you think Kishi give a damn what was in the movie? Lol.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 21, 2016)

Hussain said:


> Come to me when Metal can do something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Metal Lee is probably going to be even more irrelevant than team gai (beside gai himself) was. lol




You are talking about power and I'm talking about being a good character overall (you know, personality)
Even Oda praised Rock Lee's character and pointed out many times that is by far the best of the series when it comes to design, concept, development and personality.

Boruto is a spoiled brat with daddy issues and I'm supposed to think he is less annoying because of rasengans.
Rock Lee is irrelevant, but at least he didn't betray the moral of the story (hard-work and passion) for the sake of non explained power-ups.

Metal Lee is better than Boruto, maybe not in strengh (which is the only thing you seem to care about) but it has the potential to be such a good character his father was. Boruto, meanwhile, has already ruined that chance by being a Disney Channel Drama Queen.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Maybe Boruto will become a elemental using master, but that would be lame. Especially since Senjustu makes elemental attacks stronger.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

Zenk was not talking about being a good character tho. 
And even if you want to go there, Metal lee has *NO* personality so far. How the hell did he become a good character when he did nothing nor has he even said anything? 

That makes no sense. He still does not have personality, so there is no need to go that road.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Kurak said:


> Wait, you think Kishi give a damn what was in the movie? Lol.


Are you implying Kishimoto doesn't care about the lines in his movie? Either way if it's the Manga one shot, we'll see.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 21, 2016)

I wouldn't really call Boruto a spoiled brat. I think most children would feel resentful if they saw their father make time for everyone else except their family. Aged 13 he is working as opposed to lazing around and living off of his family's legacy. Although he has it better than some, he has less than many of his peers and has not been indulged.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

He acted out because Naruto wasn't shown in a positive light, like one time. The only time he really got angry was when Naruto didn't actually come to Himawari's birthday, when he asked him to, and when he removed his shinobi headband, when Boruto cheated for him.  In retrospect, each kid has different objective problems. In Boruto's case, one of the primary one's, was the fact that the Village had high hopes for him and expected him to become Hokage from the beginning. Not always fun bearing such high expectations. I'm sure some people can relate between smaller families and their expectations of you as you grew older.

If anyone is a spoiled brat, it's Cho Cho. She was out there looking for someone else to call dad because Choji wasn't cool enough 

Metal Lee, like Shikidai, are complete clones so far. Even design wise, they wear the exact same clothes as their parents


----------



## Rain (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> i just love how mitsuki and burrito are compared to the sun and the moon like sasuke and naruto.
> 
> salad isn't even relevant anymore. she is just another tsunde but who banged dan/jiraya at the end XD.



Don't underestimate the Uchiha


----------



## Kurak (Apr 21, 2016)

Rain said:


> Don't underestimate the Uchiha



No Uchiha can stand against the power of love.


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Please.


but didnt he lose against someone in the chunin exams later? 

i am a bit rusty on it.

and no, mitsuki >>>>>>>>>>>>> metal  lee.

until he shows feets, he is as useless as his dad was in the 700 chapters he was in.

and dont get me started on how shit tier the 8 gates was the moment RS powered naruto and sasuke appeared as they did more damage to madara than gai at his strongest 



Rain said:


> Don't overestimate women in naruto


fixed


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 21, 2016)

and Orochimaru gets reduced to playing matchmaker for Mitsuki. That's something for a Sannin to be proud of right there


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> and Orochimaru gets reduced to playing matchmaker for Mitsuki. That's something for a Sannin to be proud of right there



better than being like tsunde or dead like jiraya


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Honestly if Metal Lee has Gates, he might be the only one capable of standing up to Mitsuki. Though it depends on them both.

Mitsuki took the scroll from Orochimaru's hands before he fuckin' noticed. Gotta give respect where respect is due, something that people don't do quite often in this fandom. Too much negativity and butt hurt


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Apr 21, 2016)

A bit off topic, but how do you like my coloring?


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Honestly if Metal Lee has Gates, he might be the only one capable of standing up to Mitsuki. Though it depends on them both.
> 
> Mitsuki took the scroll from Orochimaru's hands before he fuckin' noticed. Gotta give respect where respect is due, something that people don't do quite often in this fandom. Too much negativity and butt hurt



it's not that. it's just that mitsuki has feats now. burrito has feats in the movie. both are freaking impressive feats!!!!!!!!!!!.

metal lee has the hype based on his father which is based on 8 gates gai which is in all honesty crap compared to what RS powered sasuke or naruto did to madara right after the gai vs madara fight............ sasuke cut madara in half like butter for fuck's sake while gai almost died putting a hole in madara that didnt even kill him 

when metal lee has feats tat surpass SM mitsuki, then we can say stuff. until then, all people have is hype based on feats that turned out useless at the end.





ShenLong Kazama said:


> A bit off topic, but how do you like my coloring?



love it


----------



## LesExit (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't really understand what I just read. Was Kishi just trying to recreate Naruto and Sasuke 2.0 with this light and darkness, sun and moon shit. wtf....


----------



## mayumi (Apr 21, 2016)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> and Orochimaru gets reduced to playing matchmaker for Mitsuki. That's something for a Sannin to be proud of right there



Nope Orochimaru is taking care of his son and knows what his son likes and is ok with it. He is a very accepting mother/father.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> didnt he get raped in the first round in the chunin exams?
> 
> so far, it's mitsuki >>>>>>>>>>> everyone else because the rest have hype, not feats.





Addy said:


> but didnt he lose against someone in the chunin exams later?
> 
> i am a bit rusty on it.
> 
> ...



Unlike Boruto, Metal Lee doesn't get bodied by fodder


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

LesExit said:


> I don't really understand what I just read. Was Kishi just trying to recreate Naruto and Sasuke 2.0 with this light and darkness, sun and moon shit. wtf....



let me explain. Mind fuck, clones, yaoi, symbolism and sage mode. 
there.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> it's not that. it's just that mitsuki has feats now. burrito has feats in the movie. both are freaking impressive feats!!!!!!!!!!!.
> 
> metal lee has the hype based on his father which is based on 8 gates gai which is in all honesty crap compared to what RS powered sasuke or naruto did to madara right after the gai vs madara fight............ sasuke cut madara in half like butter for fuck's sake while gai almost died putting a hole in madara that didnt even kill him
> 
> when metal lee has feats tat surpass SM mitsuki, then we can say stuff. until then, all people have is hype based on feats that turned out useless at the end.


Well no doubt. All in all, it definitely shows the route, Mitsuki without a doubt is the most impressive. It's kind of scary that he's lab made though 

Well yeah all ML is hype. He doesn't even have credible feats, would definitely lose to Shikidai who is the only next generation kid outside of Team Konohamaru with feats too. The thing is, most of these kids are doing crazy shit. We were joking about kids having SM and then it happened, so... Who knows what's next


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

alot of people are sleeping on shinki, dude easily shitted on metal lee's team and chocho. plus only a previous kazekage and sasori used iron release before I believe. easily top 4 genin in my opinion.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 21, 2016)

Metal Lee's team were fodder and ChoCho ain't anything special yet


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

The genin of this generation are ridiculous seeing how the grew up in a peacetime. And people were overrating some other characters because "they grew up in a war time, then that must mean they are stronger" lol

But still, Hima is the greatest one yet for soloing Narudo with 1 finger.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Apr 21, 2016)

Addy said:


> better than being like tsunde or dead like jiraya


i'm almost curious to know how that's even possible


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

HimaxSaladxChocolate. 

Finally a good Yuri pairing in Naruto.


----------



## Ninja Mangaka (Apr 21, 2016)

that chapter was mad camp but it was still better than the entire shinobi war arc in shippuden.

when kishi has time to sit down and actually plan what he's gonna do, he can put out some entertaining shit despite being over dramatic.


----------



## Indra (Apr 21, 2016)

Did anyone enjoy the story? I'm just seeing a meh.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 21, 2016)

I did not enjoy it to be honest. It was rather boring, but at the same time I expected as much. So, I can't say I am THAT disappointed.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Did anyone enjoy the story? I'm just seeing a meh.



The story did it's job, can't really ask for more.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 21, 2016)

lndra said:


> Did anyone enjoy the story? I'm just seeing a meh.


I don't know; it was an okay story, but it was expecting something more, I guess?


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> new gen boy ranking
> Metal Lee > Mitsuki > Mystery boy > Shikadai > Boruto > Inojin


Who's "mystery boy"? And how is Metal at the top of the list?


----------



## 1Person (Apr 21, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> ChoCho ain't anything special yet



She's already able to got full giant size and maintain it without stressing herself, casual ChoCho>>>12yo Choji with food pills


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

I think they're afraid that if we don't quickly bring the new characters up to the old power cap, fans are going to get bored.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

Naruto is getting that DBZ treatment. 

Dat power inflation.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 21, 2016)

Probably because:

1. A lot of current mangaka grew up reading Dragonball in the 80's, and subconsciously imitate elements from it.

2. Dragonball was such a success that mangaka and their publishers now assume "that's what people want", and are afraid to deviate from the successful model.


----------



## Lovely (Apr 21, 2016)

It wasn't much. I wish Mitsuki had better treatment than being a clone. Oro being a legit parent and actually birthing him naturally would have been far more interesting. 

That said I hope we'll get the occasional oneshot out of Kishi. At the very least to make up for what's coming.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 21, 2016)

>gives him "medicine"
>"be a dear and bring him to my room"

never change oro


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Probably because:
> 
> 1. A lot of current mangaka grew up reading Dragonball in the 80's, and subconsciously imitate elements from it.
> 
> 2. Dragonball was such a success that mangaka and their publishers now assume "that's what people want", and are afraid to deviate from the successful model.



Yeah, Most battle mangas (shonen or otherwise) suffer from this. Only ones that don't already start with an OP main character.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 21, 2016)

>vessels made for the soul purpose of appeasing his desires


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 21, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I think they're afraid that if we don't quickly bring the new characters up to the old power cap, fans are going to get bored.



Really I don't know about the Japanese Fanbase but I think most of the Western Fanbase would be quite happy going back to Part I style fighting. More strategy and skill and less spamming variants of your strongest move. 

Most of us just joke about these kids not measuring up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2016)

pretty cool chapter 


Oro was kind of hot


----------



## fuff (Apr 21, 2016)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *sniff*
> 
> I'm so proud of you, Boruto.
> 
> ...


hahahahha so true


Kurak said:


> The only worthly moments were Oro speaking with older Mitsuki about his love to his children.
> 
> 
> And ...


i think he should just make his own clan



Keishin said:


> Wtf this wasn't even a proper side story for a character lmao


ya i agree with u like wtf was this crap? didnt really explain much...and y does oro want boruto to be mitsukis sun??? like he enjoyed the naruto sasuke moments that much?

was hoping to see sasuke in this or at least sarada or sakura...but nothing?????


----------



## Abanikochan (Apr 21, 2016)

I only expected this one shot to leave more questions than answers and Kishi did not disappoint.


----------



## auem (Apr 21, 2016)

Well,we didn't learn any new thing(other than Mitsuki has sage mode power already),otherwise it was good story.


----------



## Saru (Apr 21, 2016)

Beautiful artwork from Kishimoto. I liked the story a lot. At first I thought the whole "Log" thing sounded like something straight out of a filler episode, but then the plot got serious. This side story just made me wish we had seen more of Orochimaru. I forgot how entertaining he was.

"That's inconsequential... " 

Probably my favorite quote from the one-shot.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2016)

When does this take place? Before or after the Boruto movie?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxve said:


> When does this take place? Before or after the Boruto movie?



Before.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 22, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Before.



So I can read it and it won't spoil the movie for me?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2016)

Foxve said:


> So I can read it and it won't spoil the movie for me?



Yep it's spoiler free don't worry.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2016)

Am I like the only one concerned that Suigetsu's character was confirmed to be ruined?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 22, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> Am I like the only one concerned that Suigetsu's character was confirmed to be ruined?



It was ruined when he went from a joker who had an ambition to collect all the swords to a coward who was always made to look like a chump in many situations. The suigetsu you saw in the late stages of the war would not challenge kisame to a duel or threaten sasuke. Instead he would "soil himself" as he admitted when hashirama and tobirama were about to fight. 

What you saw in the mitsuki gaiden was just the lowest depths of how far kishi can make a character fall. His writing/lack of care and planning effectively turns them into mere shells of their former selves.


----------



## Deana (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh, to be a fly on the wall of the Hokage's office when Yamato gives his report of Oro's hideout and it is revealed that there are random scrolls inside of said lab with the hokage's son picture on the them. 

Yamato:  Yeah . . . so that happened.

Naruto :  That motherf*cker!

Shikamaru:  Is anyone here truly surprised?

Naruto:  Why does he even have those? Why is he still alive?

Shikamaru:  By your will, Sir.

Sasuke:  Try to have fun, Naruto. Even though, you're not going to have fun.

Naruto:


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Apr 22, 2016)

not gonna lie... that was pretty amazing. 
i was reading this and thinking why the hell is naruto letting this lunatic run around still. 
oro does seem to have found what he was looking for when sasuke spoke to the hokage. 

i cant believe i still have to see the movie :/ its been ages since it came out in japanese cinemas


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2016)

So it's Kakashi fault for not stopping Orochimaru during his Hokage days....Smh


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 22, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> It was ruined when he went from a joker who had an ambition to collect all the swords to a coward who was always made to look like a chump in many situations. The suigetsu you saw in the late stages of the war would not challenge kisame to a duel or threaten sasuke. Instead he would "soil himself" as he admitted when hashirama and tobirama were about to fight.
> 
> What you saw in the mitsuki gaiden was just the lowest depths of how far kishi can make a character fall. His writing/lack of care and planning effectively turns them into mere shells of their former selves.



Now please put yourself on my shoes.
He literally did this to the hero that you identified with, that you liked the most and had hopes for to see him succeed and do awesome shit.

He took all of that away, made him a coward chump and turned him into a lackey with stockholm syndrome, abandoning all of his dreams.

This is dissapointment and a spit to the face on a whole new level... Kishi can go fuck himself, I disliked the ending but this, THIS is fucking war.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> It was ruined when he went from a joker who had an ambition to collect all the swords to a coward who was always made to look like a chump in many situations. The suigetsu you saw in the late stages of the war would not challenge kisame to a duel or threaten sasuke. Instead he would "soil himself" as he admitted when hashirama and tobirama were about to fight.
> 
> What you saw in the mitsuki gaiden was just the lowest depths of how far kishi can make a character fall. His writing/lack of care and planning effectively turns them into mere shells of their former selves.



Agree with this. Suigetsu is good comic relief.


----------



## samishige (Apr 22, 2016)

Seems like I'm the only one simply enjoying the story. I like it really much, it's kind of refreshing to look into the villains' side of story. Cloning, creepy experiments, samurai fighting ninja and ol' good mystery with dubious morales are insteresting even if it's leading to nothing in the end. Also I was tired of main chars a long time ago and relieved to not see pathetic Konoha heroes even for one mini-story.
About all NS references, guess you missed the point: during the night it's moon who's reighning the world. Orochimaru isn't a good guy, he's not even an antihero, he's smart scientist and definitely most patient person alive. He will lurk in the shadows and wait until the right time to strike. We all know already how corrupting and painful was Sasuke even for the Naruto whos' basically Jesus and Boruto have quicker temper, spoiled already etc.

Of course, it will be dropped in process because Sarada's panties is more interesting for an authors and readers but let's entertain this idea while we can.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2016)

I really liked too. I've to respect more Oro as ?☻ character now.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> I really liked too. I've to respect more Oro as �☻ character now.



my favorite line is orochimaru telling mitsuki he will make him more brothers to play like he is fucking doctor venture XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2016)

But if oro's love is genuine, then it's okay.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> But if oro's love is genuine, then it's okay.



that's the awesome part. it's how doctor venture is XD[YOUTUBE]JhZjQwHJFJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## samishige (Apr 22, 2016)

Addy said:


> my favorite line is orochimaru telling mitsuki he will make him more brothers to play like he is fucking doctor venture XD


This is creepy in a good way. Also we don't have to believe Orochimaru, he lies as easily as he breathes so why we can't imagine he's on another experiment with messing Mistuki's mind. And what if it's mot sixth time to erase current child's memories but sixth Mutsuki they trying to turn into real boy and now FINALLY! they made some progress. 

BTW I love that elder Mitsuki is a smoker. This is sexy and stylish.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2016)

Elder Mitsuki looks like Tobirama.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2016)

samishige said:


> This is creepy in a good way. Also we don't have to believe Orochimaru, he lies as easily as he breathes so why we can't imagine he's on another experiment with messing Mistuki's mind. And what if it's mot sixth time to erase current child's memories but sixth Mutsuki they trying to turn into real boy and now FINALLY! they made some progress.
> 
> BTW I love that elder Mitsuki is a smoker. This is sexy and stylish.



old mitsuki reminds me of brock samson with his smoking to complete the doctor venture comparison XD

oro: i really dont want to give him more drugs. its messing with his mind.
older mitsuki: how so?
oro: mitsuki. how much is 1+1?
small mitsuki: orange 
older mitsuki: huh, good point :/


Yagami1211 said:


> Elder Mitsuki looks like Tobirama.



even more badass


----------



## Gortef (Apr 22, 2016)

Well that was pretty damn enjoyable


----------



## samishige (Apr 22, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Elder Mitsuki looks like Tobirama.


It would be not the first time when Kishi was spired by someone's work. And it's enjoyable unlike the shitty Gaiden and questionable "Becoming the Hokage" story.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 22, 2016)

Old mitsuki looks like tobirama!!!


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2016)

samishige said:


> It would be not the first time when Kishi was spired by someone's work. And it's enjoyable unlike the shitty Gaiden and questionable "Becoming the Hokage" story.



i think the difference between this and the gaiden is that the questions raised by the gaiden are just plot holes. they cant be answered because they are glaring plot holes. 

the questions raised by this chapter though are stuff that will be answered in the gaiden (we dont know that yet but there was a clear set up to it and a lot of info was obviously omitted because of that).





MS81 said:


> Old mitsuki looks like tobirama!!!



my second favorite hokage. that was so cool that oro's son will grow up to be like the guy he admired


----------



## fuff (Apr 22, 2016)

ya i like tobiramas personality kinda its stright to the point


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 22, 2016)

Young Lord Minato said:


> Who's "mystery boy"? And how is Metal at the top of the list?




Metal lee is Rock Lee's clone with bishounen eyes, and Rock Lee was best boy in the original series.
A best boy clone inherits the title of the original, of course.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 22, 2016)

What a fun read. Makes me really miss reading the Naruto chapters every week. And Mitsuki's sage mode design is amazing!


----------



## sasykei (Apr 22, 2016)

Why cant Kishimoto atleast try keeping Orochimarus character intact. This is retarded. I was expecting him to brutally murder this mitsuki from spoilers and beginning 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Kishi take that L with this pathetic showing. Orochimaru belongs in Teletubbies


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 22, 2016)

Power creep is already ridiculous.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 22, 2016)

sasykei said:


> Why cant Kishimoto atleast try keeping Orochimarus character intact. This is retarded. I was expecting him to brutally murder this mitsuki from spoilers and beginning
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Not if he's useful.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2016)

Good one shot mutsukis powers in Intresting. He maybe even powerful then boruto and sarada at the end of the boruto series.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2016)

the fact that mitsuki has SM means there will be hax as fuck villains in the burrito series


----------



## John Wick (Apr 22, 2016)

I didn't like it but I didn't hate it, mistuki's sage mode looks OP as fuck considering boruto isn't really that powerful, or have the potential to be so since he's got no hax as fuck kekkai genkai nor does he have the strongest bijuu renting a spot inside his stomach.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 22, 2016)

Boruto has Will of Fire (TM) though.


----------



## Raniero (Apr 22, 2016)

VAK said:


> or have the potential to be so since he's got no hax as fuck kekkai genkai nor does he have the strongest bijuu renting a spot inside his stomach.


Uh, neither did Tobirama and Minato, the former being one of the most powerful Shinobi to ever live and creating multiple forbidden and/or powerful techniques and the latter basically single-handedly ending a war. Both having made people with Bijuu or kekkai genkai their bitches in the past. Same with Hiruzen. 

Even then, Boruto getting Byakugan isn't necessarily out of the question yet.


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Boruto has Will of Fire (TM) though.



minato was cool. hoping he becomes like him


----------



## Trojan (Apr 22, 2016)

Addy said:


> the fact that mitsuki has SM means there will be hax as fuck villains in the burrito series



Altho there will probably be people like that since Kishi already set Bolt up to be stronger than Narudo. However, this does not necessarily mean that they will start like that. Mitsuki can't use
his SM that well yet, so it can be the same case like Narudo and Kurama, which took a huge amount
of time until Narudo mastered his power (really, just in the very last Arc basiccaly )

And not all SM will make you utterely powerful tho. The only SM that did that was basically the asspull with Hashirama due to the retcon. lol

The rest of them (SM Narudo, Jiraiya, Kabuto) were Kage-level. Stronger than most of the Kages, but not really way out of their level (except in some cases with the weak Kages like Mei for example)


----------



## solid-soul (Apr 22, 2016)

honestly the one shot suck ballz, but am very surprise by some of you liking it, even worse cause the kid got sage-mode.

kishi put no effort into this


----------



## Rai (Apr 22, 2016)

Mitsuki stated that Orochimaru was > Sasuke and Naruto in Boruto movie in power?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 22, 2016)

In the novel only I guess. 

Or he might have said that he is more amazing than them or something...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 22, 2016)

> the fact that mitsuki has SM means there will be hax as fuck villains in the burrito series


get ready for more aliens


----------



## John Wick (Apr 22, 2016)

Raniero said:


> Uh, neither did Tobirama and Minato, the former being one of the most powerful Shinobi to ever live and creating multiple forbidden and/or powerful techniques and the latter basically single-handedly ending a war. Both having made people with Bijuu or kekkai genkai their bitches in the past. Same with Hiruzen.
> 
> Even then, Boruto getting Byakugan isn't necessarily out of the question yet.



Minato was a BAMF at Boruto's age having saved kushina from the cloud jonin (I assume jonin since they wouldn't send fodder chunin to kindap a jinchurriki) and the level of his intellect was so high that after seeing a bijudama he created the rasengan, and tobirama was born in a time of constant warfare where it was either fight or die and he through constant battles was forced to become stronger, it's like comparing the toughness of kids growing up in a warzone to that of kids that live a nice ordinairy life if you have to fight to survive you're automatically going to be stronger than someone that didn't have to do so, boruto has never shown intelligence similar to that of minato nor does he live in a time of war which is why I think boruto without some ass pull will never hold a candle to either of them.


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2016)

VAK said:


> Minato was a BAMF at Boruto's age having saved kushina from the cloud jonin (I assume jonin since they wouldn't send fodder chunin to kindap a jinchurriki) and the level of his intellect was so high that after seeing a bijudama he created the rasengan, and tobirama was born in a time of constant warfare where it was either fight or die and he through constant battles was forced to become stronger, it's like comparing the toughness of kids growing up in a warzone to that of kids that live a nice ordinairy life if you have to fight to survive you're automatically going to be stronger than someone that didn't have to do so, boruto has never shown intelligence similar to that of minato nor does he live in a time of war which is why I think boruto without some ass pull will never hold a candle to either of them.


Most characters who live in war time are stronger than the former. Look at how Sasuke was considered more of a Genius and had potential that Itachi didn't, but when you compare them at their early stages, clearly Sasuke wasn't there. However if Sasuke also grew up in a war zone like Itachi, than it would be different, and his potential would vastly grow.

However considering that both Boruto and Sasuke are main characters, it's kind of odd to think that one wouldn't catch up to what-ever goal they are attuned for. It's just simple plot mechanic. I don't really see a problem here, especially considering that Kishimoto made him complete the Rasengan unconsciously at twelve years of age, when Minato himself never could, nor Kakashi. Even his father couldn't without shadow clones until he received Rikudou chakra, and then the kid does it by himself, unconsciously.

To be totally honest I do find it weird that most people believe that not having a KKG means that you wont have any potential in the future. Some of the strongest characters don't have one, and in retrospect, Mitsuki's Sage Mode hasn't shown anything spectacular outside of speed to even showcase it's more effective than any version we have seen.

I don't really care though. Mitsuki was stated to have the potential in his powers to surpass Orochimaru.

Boruto was stated to have the potential in his powers to surpass Naruto.

Depending on how far this goes, let's see how much BS they can fit in


----------



## Jin-E (Apr 22, 2016)

One thing i liked about this one-shot was that it reinforced the character development Oro got at the end in Part 2. Just as he was intrigued about Sasuke's refusal to bend to his will and ended up prefering an observer role to see where Sasuke's path would take him, so the same is his viewpoint regarding Mitsuki.

It really seems like he was genuine about his claim that Kabuto acting like Orochimaru v2 made him uncomfortable....


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2016)

Ah, he definitely took all the shackles off power inflation, and so I suspect we will see more of this in the new series. Great artwork and pace.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 22, 2016)

Is this One Shot out already? 

If so where?


----------



## Raiden (Apr 22, 2016)

CM Pope said:


> Is this One Shot out already?
> 
> If so where?



Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 22, 2016)

Academy Student with sage mode.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Eliyua23 (Apr 22, 2016)

To be honest at the age of 12-13 Boruto/Sarada/Mitsuki are extremely powerful and like I said since the Gaiden they blow Pt 1 Team 7 completely out of the water , Boruto basically just woke up one day and say I'll just learn a mini FRS in like 2 days with minimal effort , Sarada already has the smashy/smashy on lock with Sharingan pre-cog to go along with it , and Mitsuki has already developed Sage Mode which when activated can do some damage to upper tiers and the kid already held his own with a decent Jounin level character in Suigestu .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2016)

another power creep in Boruto EoS


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 22, 2016)

How many chapters will it take before Itachi's name is mentioned ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Apr 22, 2016)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> How many chapters will it take before Itachi's name is mentioned ?


I give it six months before Itachi is mentioned in one of those six chapters.


----------



## Young Lord Minato (Apr 22, 2016)

LadyTenTen said:


> Metal lee is Rock Lee's clone with bishounen eyes, and Rock Lee was best boy in the original series.
> A best boy clone inherits the title of the original, of course.


Well, that all depends on if you consider Lee to be the best boy, I guess. Though, honestly, I'd rather the new gen have their own personalities than just be carbon copies of their parents.


----------



## Kurak (Apr 22, 2016)

Im not sure if Team Konohamaru is so overpowerd. Remeber that Itachi at the age of 8 had Hokage's wisdom. Thats still to much for Boruto, Sarada and Mitsuki.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 22, 2016)

Well they are and they aren't. Boruto is a goddamn cheater. Sarada is still one two tomoe. And mitsuki cant control his sage mode.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 23, 2016)

Got ourselves a forum upgrade almost-timed to the restart of the manga. ^^


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 23, 2016)

That is actually pretty neat. Although the site should be Purple. RIP PRINCE.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 23, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> And mitsuki cant control his sage mode.



Hmm... His sage mode deactivated when he was out of sight. So maybe he can use it longer.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 23, 2016)

Its on a timer which granted he should win against most in a minute at his level.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 23, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Its on a timer which granted he should win against most in a minute at his level.



How do you know that is a timer?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 23, 2016)

Raniero said:


> Even then, Boruto getting Byakugan isn't necessarily out of the question yet.


The guy you replied to specifically said "hax as fuck kekkai genkai". Why are you bringing up the byakugan?


----------



## Raiken (Apr 23, 2016)

I just hope the Boruto Manga is consistent with the Naruto Manga and doesn't end up filled with inconsistencies, plot holes and contradictions.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 23, 2016)

This one shot was definitely a sign that they are thinking carefully about how to balance things, so encouraging to say the least. It was still a strange read though.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 23, 2016)

One of the stupidest things I've had the pleasure to read.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 23, 2016)

Cryorex said:


> I just hope the Boruto Manga is consistent with the Naruto Manga and doesn't end up filled with inconsistencies, plot holes and contradictions.



As a fictional narrative increases in length, the probability of plot holes and inconsistencies approaches 1.

That's one reason why particularly long narratives like the DC Universe and Star Trek do reboots. It's too much of a minefield for new writers to try and keep track of every insignificant detail from decades' worth of previous installments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lady Mito the Beautiful (Apr 24, 2016)

I tots love this story. Kudos to Orochimaru for leading his baby to Boruto. Soon, I shall witness Mitsuki fill Boruto with his big, juicy snake


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 25, 2016)

Lady Mito the Beautiful said:


> I tots love this story. Kudos to Orochimaru for leading his baby to Boruto. Soon, I shall witness Mitsuki fill Boruto with his big, juicy snake



In the name of love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 8, 2016)

Oro creeped me the fuck out


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2016)

SupremeKage said:


> Oro creeped me the fuck out


The fact i find creepier is that he creeps you out.

Oro's been lame for a while now. That gaiden did nothing to change that.


----------



## SupremeKage (Oct 8, 2016)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The fact i find creepier is that he creeps you out.
> 
> Oro's been lame for a while now. That gaiden did nothing to change that.


Oro has always been weird and creepy.

This is all I could think of when I read the chapter

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2016)

Bruh....


----------

